# Ex IUI'ers part 17



## Shellebell

new home ladies


----------



## Guest




----------



## HippyChicky

thank you Shelley xx


----------



## Guest




----------



## HippyChicky

this will be our lucky thread xx


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks Shelley 



 for lots of BFPs xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

book marking peeps


----------



## Arnie

FAND ME TOO! FEELING MUCH MORE HUMAN NOW - BD BACK ON TOMORROW X


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Bookmarking   Be back on tomorrow x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning 

Well another lazy day for me, gonna have a stroll with the dog in a bit.

Arnie - Glad your feeling a bit more human chick what have you got planned today?

Hi Pompey - not long to go now hon are you getting nervous? I know I am already 

Kitten - How are you feeling today sweetie, hope that fuzzy head feels better

Hippy - Really hoping this will be a lucky thread  when do you start tx?

Shemonkey - Morning hon, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Feeling back to normal now, phew! Felt sh&tty til about 7ish yesterday but pain gone and forgiven BF for now for now making appointment on Friday ... and we couldnt make one yesterday so have to ring back tomorrow, really hope they dont make me wait a week from tomorrow. I've told BF if they do for every extra day I have to inject he has to inject either in his eyeballs, his testicles or between his toes!   

Not much to say really, just wanted to check in.  Be back later.  Hope you're all having a good weekend? xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Bee, I'll find out tomorrow when I can start tx again


----------



## Arnie

What time's your appointment Hippy?
Shemonkey, how was the tree swinging?   
Tama, also in my dream you were doing a lot of cycling and I was worried that you shouldnt be in your condition?!!!   
So what has everyone else been up to this weekend?
Daisy, are you back home now? I thought of you on Thursday cos went to visit my friend in Quorn


----------



## daisy22

I feel a bit sorry for myself    - I have a nasty tummy bug! Horrid journey home from Norfolk!! 

Next time you come to quarn- let me know arnie!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, the appointment is at 11am

Daisy, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## daisy22

Thanks Hippy!

Good luck with your appt tomorow.


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Daisy, I just hope we get some answers, if I have perfect eggs and hubby has perfect sperm and we can create perfect embies, why don't they stick


----------



## daisy22

Hi Hippy,

Hope they are able to give you some answers. What is your clinic like? Are you still getting NHS tx?


----------



## HippyChicky

The clinic is good (the genetics research centre of the UK), and we have 1 more nhs tx left


----------



## daisy22

I shall keep everything crossed for you hun- let us know how you get on


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Daisy, I'll update you when I get back home tomorrow evening


----------



## Arnie

Daisy, sorry you've got a poorly tummy .... too many scones and cakes I think, or am I just jealous?!!   
Hippy, good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I'm up in Stockport tomorrow but will check in when I get home.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hey girls tried to reply earlier but network keeps timing out  need to change provider i think 

Hippy - Realy hope you get some reassuring answers tomorrow and that you get to start tx again soon. I hope your not too nervous, I always felt so emotionally charged with any app to do with tx so I had to concentrate on keeping it together more than anything else  

Arnie - I've been soooo lazy today its untrue! I never normally blob out all day  Hope your dh hasn't had to inject anywhere sinister today 

Daisy - Sorry your feeling ill and you had a bad journey home, hope you can rest up a bit now  , when are you back at work hon?

Hope everyone else is doing o.k


----------



## HippyChicky

Bee, I'm starting to feel emotional this evening, scared I will lose the plot completely tomorrow if they tell me to come back in a few months time to book some dates, I don't want tomorrow to be a waste of time, I need something positive to come out of it.


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy good luck for tomorrow  you can get started again soon x


----------



## Guest

hope it goes ok tomorrow hippy x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - I know what you mean, when we had our appointments we were constantly bracing ourselves for bad news or delays. I so hope it is positive and you don't have to wait too long, I'm working til 10pm tomorrow so might not get on til late but I will be thinkin of you and wishing you luck.    

Shemonkey - Hello  Sending you loadsa love 

Pompey - You o.k? did you enjoy your sunday roast?


----------



## Arnie

Hippy, really hope you get some good news tomorrow about starting again   
Tobee, dont work too hard tomorrow    
Night all xxx


----------



## Guest

Just had long chat with oh and he wants me to only come on ff once a day cos he thinks we should relax about ttc until January and he thinks I'm too stressed and focused on it, got myself in a right state today  so just to let you know I haven't forgotten you just need to get my life back a bit and focus on other stuff till January, need to have some fun. Feel a bit like my right arms being ripped off but I know it's the right thing to do, he wanted me to not come on at all but I explained that I want to still support you all so we agreed on once a day... sounds like he's a right old bossy boots but he's not really! Xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies   

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Shemonkey I can totally understand needing some time away to sort things out   Thinking of you   xx

Arnie glad you are feeling better hun   Hope you had a good weekend. Hope the dream you had about me comes true! xx

Daisy sorry about the tummy bug, not nice   Hope you feel better soon xx

Tobee are you back at work this week or are you still off? Hope you had a good weekend xx

Pompey how are things with you hun? Hope you are enjoying having the time at home xx

Hippy wishing you tones of luck for the appointment today. Really hope they can give you some dates to get started soon   xx

Huggies hope you are having an amazing time back in the UK with family and friends. Hope FIL is okay too   xx

Fran hope you are having a great time away xx

Kitten hope you had a good weekend hun and are feeling okay. Not long now and you will be stimming! xx

Fraggles hope you are okay hun and had a good weekend xx

Susan hope you had a good weekend hun and are keeping okay xx

Dona hope you are okay hun xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone   Big     to everyone xx

AFM nothing to report. I would love to test because the not knowing is driving me nuts but I'm too scared to test. I really am scared of the result, I don't feel any different   I did have sore (.)(.) in the first week but not anymore. All I have noticed, which could very easily be the pessaries, is a real need to drink and lots of it and by about 5pm I could just fall asleep but that could be due to the fact that I have done nothing all summer and am just lazy! So I am on knicker watch and worrying about every little pain, twinge or cramp! Guess it has either worked or not worked and I can't change it.......


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama  - When is OTD hon? The 2ww is so hard but try to think positive hon (easier said than done I know) Sending you loads of sticky vibes and positive vbes and of course a few hugs           . I'm back to work this week I'm working mon, tues, thurs,sat and sun this week  but next week only have one shift  So just gotta get through this week and then my rota gets a lot lighter.

Shemonkey - I totally understand you needing a break hon, take as much time as you need, we all know how much you care for all of us and each of our journeys and you have been such a massive support on here to all of us, we arn't going to forget that sweetie. 

Arnie - Have you got a scan booked yet hon? Hope you have a good day, I intend to have a sllobby morning before going to work 

Daisy - How are you feeling today? 

Hippy - Good luck for today, sending you an invisable hug that you can wear all day to help keep you together at your app.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Tobee, otd is Friday, just praying I make it this time   I just wish I felt something so I could be a little more positive. Hope work is okay this week and like you say once you get to next week things will be a little easier. Hope you have a good day hun   Thanks for the sticky vibes    x


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning ladies

Just book marking and checking in 

   Shemonkey i understand u have to do whats best for u and oh 

AFM not too bad got a very poorly dog again we think she had a major fit during the nite and didnt wake us so its up to me to keep an eye on her


----------



## Tama

It's all over


----------



## PompeyD

Oh Tama, I'm so so sorry gutted for you. It's just so unfair


----------



## Dona-Marie

tama i dont know what to say babe


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Just back from a job in Stockport, got a slight headache and still no baseline appointment, got to ring after 2.30 so hopefully .....
Tama, really sorry honey.     I take it af has turned up? Don't know what to say, was so positive for you.     Not been a great few days on the thread has it. Hope its helping being with your mum    
Shemonkey, perfectly understand my lovely.  It can be too easy to just get obsessed by ff.  Did OH say how long you could stay on it though during your once a day, huh?!!!!    Sorry you had a bad day yesterday    
Tobee, hope your internet stops playing up, interfereing with FF!   
Daisy, hows your poorly tum today?   
Dona, sorry to hear your doggy is poorly again.
Hippy, how was the follow up?
Kitten ...... where are you?!!!!
Pompey, how are you feeling today? 
xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie did you manage to get your scan booked? Hope your head is better   I'm fine thanks, bit nervous about tomorrow but no change there.

Shemonkey glad you're still going to come on here    Understand you needing a break and some fun, does your OH think we're not fun    

Hippy how did you get on today?   

Dona hope Twix is okay   

Bee roast was lovely thanks, could just eat another one    Had a nice quiet day with DH yesterday, miss him now he's had to go to work. Hope your busy week isn't too bad    How many weeks are you thinking of working until?

Daisy are you feeling better after the stomach bug? Not a nice end to your holiday   

Tama sending lots of     

Susan hope you are okay?   

Kitten have you lost us again, if you're not back tomorrow I'm coming to find you


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Sorry not been well so slept most of the day bigg    to you all


----------



## Kitten 80

So Sorry Tama just seen your post


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Tama, I really thought this was your turn xx Always here for you if you need to talk.


Well..............................





......................................................today was a good day  I start sniffing on Sept 5th, EC pencilled in for Oct 12th (day before my birthday)


----------



## Dona-Marie

thats great news hippy 

well took dog to vets and Yes she had had a fit a real good one the vet said, she was going crazy when we got there she loves the vet so we have to keep an eye on her but she seems to be ok now fingerscrossed she has no more otherwise she will need to ave bloods and a scan done which isnt cheap and an expenses we can do with out dont get me wrong if we ave to then we will


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy great news that you can start again so soon     

Kitten you feeling any better now?   

Dona sorry she did have a fit, hope she's okay


----------



## Dona-Marie

she is ok now she is laid outside waiting for dh to come home from farm 

not long now pompey cant get over that u r due soon have u got everything ready


----------



## Fraggles

Tama Hugs.


----------



## Fraggles

Shemonkey I think it is a great plan. xxx Enjoy having lots of fun.


----------



## Susan01

Sorry I've not posted for a while - really busy with a show for DHs furniture at the weekend, and now exhausted....

Tama - so sorry to see your post - thinking of you and sending you big  s.

Shemonkey - I know where your DH is coming from. I try not to get too obsessed on here without neglecting you guys too much...

Hippy - wow - I'm starting sniffing on 6th Sept!!! We really will be cycle buddies this time!


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, when we stepped out of the clinic I got excited and said to hubby "me and Susan will be ivf cycle buddies"


----------



## Kitten 80

Pompey i am better thank you its my IBS  

DM sorry about dog hon hope she is ok


----------



## daisy22

Oh tama huney, I am so very very sorry sweatheart      . I dont have the right words- its just not fair.

Hi Hippy, really great news your getting started!!   

Hi shemonkey, you need to do whats right for you hun. I think dh knows you best and loves you to bits. We're all still here for you sweetie   

Hi DM, poor doggie, hope she's OK tonight?

Hi kitten, sorry you've been poorly hun   - IBS is nasty.

Hi susan, sorry you've had such a busy weekend- hope it went well for dh's furniture.

Hi Pompey, yes I am better thanks hun. How are you- how is mat leave- anything nice planned this week?

Hi Toobee, sorry your so busy at work hun- be careful- dont work too hard!

Hi fraggles, hows the dissertation comming on?

AFM, much better today. Been at worked so a bit pooped tonight!!!


----------



## Guest

Am truly sorry Tama, so so unfair      xxx

Hi everyone else   hope you're all ok     

xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - Sending you so many hugs      really sorry to hear your news   

Be back on tomorrow afternoon after work peeps


----------



## Huggies

Tama so so sorry. I don't know what to say. My thoughts are with you and dh xxxxxx

hi to you all on iPod so hard to type too much but thinking of you all. Xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

why oh why am I so scared to ask my boss for 1 week off sick and the following week off on hols ? Going to provisionally book the dates today. Oh dear, it clashes with the receptionists 2 week cruise, but I didn't realise the relevance of the dates when I booked the tx. Oh well, they'll have to cope without me and someone else can do all my work.


----------



## Susan01

Hippy - I know exactly what you mean. I'm feeling guilty already about taking time off and whether I should or not. I can't take holiday time, so it's sick leave or nothing. I'm sure your work will understand and cope without you for 2 weeks. It's so odd that we had such a similar tx 1st time round (3 eggs, all fertilised, good embies, BFN) - and we're only a day appart for round 2! Weird or what.

AFM. We were supposed to be going on holiday yesterday, but DHs work has taken longer than he thought (always happens   ). But it's been so wet here I'm quite glad I'm not in a tent on a remote hillside! Hopefully we'll get away next weekend for a few days, and at least I can make the most of my last week of gym membership. DH is still very stressed but on the whole seems to be holding it together ok.

Tama - thinking of you sweetie.   

Shemonkey - hope Mission Think-About-Other-Things-Than-TX is going well so far. I must admit that I've had a lovely month or so doing my own thing, and feeling superior to all those people tied up with looking after children (doesn't often happen!) They can't swan off for a day walking, luxuriate in the swimming pool and sauna, potter round the house and garden with no distractions, take off camping whenever they want, wander down to the pub for a pint on a nice evening...


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Tama    again

Shemonkey   

DHC Just ask hon I was terrified to as my boss can be a **** but we sorted it out   

Hope everyone ok


----------



## Arnie

Just a quickie cos feeling properly p&ssed off with all things tx-wise but wanted to say hope today went well Pompey and both twins are growing well      and glad your appointment went well yesterday Hippy, so pleased you and Susan will be able to support each other through your next cycles and hopefully we'll have 2 lovely bfps in October


----------



## Kitten 80

Whats wrong Arnie cycle bud


----------



## Arnie

Ugh! Hormones and the total unfairness of IVF and the fact that we have to stuff ourselves full of drugs and there's no guarantees of it working and ... I could continue but think its best to keep my rantings and ravings to myself! How are you feeling?


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie, you rant as much as you want to   Sounds like the DR has worked though and you'll be ready to start stimming after your scan    Twins are both still growing so not got to go back until 36 weeks   

Kitten hope you're okay today?
Hippy hope it goes okay with your boss   

Hi Huggies what happened to bringing nice weather with you?    Hope all is okay   

Daisy I've not got anything planned for this week    Hope you're not finding work to hard going after being away on holiday   

Shemonkey hope you're not finding staying away from FF too hard   

Tama   

Hello everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Arnie hon   I am not that bad atm   , hope hormoans settle 

hi pomey


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo, really glad everything was ok at your scan Pompey 

Susan, your post made me feel so much better this morning.. thank you   So lovely that you and Hippy will be cycle buddies, especially living so close to each other  Really hope you both get your BFPs this time   

   Arnie, no there are no guarantees of it working but at the same time there are no gurarantees of it _not_ working.. if that makes sense  You still have a good chance of it working and anyway didn't you tell me earlier that Nottingham have a very good success rate for our age group??!!  Am _willing _ it to work for you   

Tama, massive hugs for you sweetie           

Hi everyone else... Kitten, Daisy. Fraggles, Fran, Dona, Bee 

Have updated my diary with the details of my follow up... won't bore you on here 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

BTW am pretty sure that cutting down on my FF usage is as hard as giving up the ****!!!   xxx


----------



## PompeyD

I'm sure I wouldn't have lasted as long as you!


----------



## HippyChicky

I've managed to get all the time off, gave my boss a list of definite 1/2 days off and then provisional for the rest and he seemed ok about it all. Susan, are you taking 2 weeks off after ec ? If you are we will have to meet up during the 2nd week of the 2ww so we have something to occupy our minds.


----------



## PompeyD

Great you can have the time off Hippy    Is your Bee costume all ready for the weekend?


----------



## HippyChicky

Bee costume is all finished, it's a bit of a struggle to get it on as I stitched the ribbon on a bit too tightly.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello peeps 

Shemonkey - I am definately missing you on here chick 

Arnie - How are you feeling today? It can work for you  don't stop believing , sending you a massive hug the flippin ivf drugs send you bonkers I know, rant and rave as much as you want 

Hippy - So pleased you are starting tx soon and your app went well, double bonus that you and susan have each other as cycle buddies.

Pompey - Yay to the girls doing well and growing well! wouldn't it be amazing if you went full term with the twins, how are you feeling, I'm starting to feel a bit nervous and I've got ages to go yet.

Kitten - Glad your feeling better today hon, keep positive sending you a super strong hug to get you through another day of the dreaded drugs 

Susan - I hope you get away next weekend ,sorry your dh is busy working. Enjoy the gym this week chick 

Tama -                 

I think Jose will win Big Bro no contest, sitting here watching it now with the pooch. Apart from that been workin it was o.k, day off tomorrow woo hoo.


----------



## Guest

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay to Josie winning Bee, love her... the randy mare   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

I new Josie would win   

Shemonkey ff is a drug we go in sane if we dont have a few vistis a day.

Arnie my love how are you come on GIRL be    I need it as well as you we are a team   

Pompey hi hon how you holding up 

Tobee alright my love 

Dippy you ok sweete pea

I am feeling great    af is on her way which is good means my lining will be nice and thin for stimming   , I am going to fall pg this time peeps I can feel it and it has been forseen


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - Yay to Jose winning! She is really funny. 

How is everyone today?

Kitten - Glad af is on her way chick and you can move onto the stimm stage.

Arnie - Has af turned up yet? Have you got lots of work on at the mo?

Well another very lazy start to the day but just had a long chat with MIL and she is not happy coz dh never rings her  I try to keep up the contact every week with her and his grandma on his behalf coz he works 70 hours a week but at the end of the day she's obviously missing him. Don't really know what I can do? dh is not one for small talk he dosen't see the point in it and tends to only ring her when he needs something so I an understand her getting upset. Anyway best get on with a couple of jobs hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon ladies


HUGE        to al that need them 

AFM Had a rotten few days if it isnt the dog iots the hubby on our way back from the diabetic clinic where everything is ok not great but ok 5mins from home he went hypo again luckly i had to stop at doc to drop a precription off so had to get the doc out to the car has he can be very stuborn about taking something sugary that was at 4.00pm and by 6.30pm we was at home not sure how much more i can take at the moment b4 i break down oh and ive been up since 3am with real bad pain again its taking all my strength not to cry sorry for me post just feeling low and i should be on cloud 9


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon    your aloud to    your pg


----------



## PompeyD

Dona sorry you're having such a rough time of it, can you speak to your GP about managing the pain? How's DH now?      

Bee hope you're enjoying your day off    Is it possible to get DH to visit his Mum more often if he doesn't like calling? I've not started feeling nervous yet, just excited. That may change at the next appointment when we're discussing delivery    Were you going to do a birth plan?

Kitten glad you're feeling good, not long now until you'll be stimming    

Arnie are you feeling any better today?    

Hippy hope you can still breathe in your costume   

Hello and    to everyone else. Finally got round to sorting out my new mobile just waiting for it to be delivered


----------



## Susan01

It sounds like   are needed all round...

DM - sounds like you've got a lot to deal with at the moment - especially if you're finding it hard sleeping.   

Arnie - hope you're ok. So hard to stay on top of things, especially with hormones racing around (can't wait for that to all start again....)   

Shemonkey - hope you've been doing some nice things and appreciating time out.   

Tama - still thinking of you   

ToBe - my DH never phones his parents, and I feel really awkward about it - and they never ring us even though I know they'd love to talk to us. Families.... Whereas I talk to mine once or twice a week.

Hi Kitten  

How's everyone else? I'm still holding out some hope for getting away on holiday next week, but I'll have to wait and see. Lovely sunshine here though today, and I've hacked the hedge into shape this morning.


----------



## Kitten 80

Pompey I am    this is my turn   

Hi Susan


----------



## PompeyD

Susan cam we have some of that sunshine? It's chucking it down here again and it's meant to be the sunny south coast   

Kitten got my  for you


----------



## Kitten 80

What rain    don't look out side


----------



## PompeyD

Are there no windows?    Think November that's how it looks here


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I have a massive window I work in a showroom   , but my lil sis is on holiday and I am lyeing to her saying its sunny here


----------



## daisy22

How long do you get in prison for murder these days- esp if there are special circumstances!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

who you want to murder?


----------



## PompeyD

Not that long, what's happened?


----------



## daisy22

The builders!!!!   

You know we live on a new estate (well its more a cul de sac really!!) and its still being built around us! I worked nights last night- I had to stay up til past 11 after I had been to my appt this morning.

So got home and got into bed- and they started scarping the road with the bl***y Jcb bucket- why    . It was so loud when I spoke to dh on the phone (to moan about the noise   ) He couldn't here what I was saying!! It went on til just now when they have gone home!!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!!!!


----------



## daisy22

Sorry- tired and grumpy daisy today!!!


----------



## PompeyD

Not suprised you're tired   or wanting to kill the builders! Hope you can get some sleep now, have you got work again tonight? Was appointment baby related? Hope all went okay if it was


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie   I will come round next time


----------



## Arnie

Howdy everyone! Headache appears to have finally eased off so going to try to be a bit more positive about this cycle (thanks Shemonkey   ).  Also cant believe what a terrible cycle buddy I'm being to Kitten, sorry lovely!     Well just had a meeting with English Heritage and commissioning of work has been put on ice until at least mid October so its going to be a lean few weeks.  I suppose I should be pleased as I was moaning only a couple of weeks ago that I'd be on site just when I should be relaxing.  Am seeing this as a sign that this cycle will work    
Sorry to hear you're having such a bad time DM.  It must be a real strain with DH being unwell, especially if he's not looking after himself properly and not sleeping properly makes it all worse    
Daisy, would drive me up the wall to have builders working around my house all day    Is there loads still to do on the houses around you?
Shemonkey, your consultant sounds lovely   , I have to say that at my clinic there is a consultant I see sometimes and she always makes jokes about how young I am compared to a lot of her patients and that makes me feel better too.
Hi Pompey, oooh, are you getting an exciting new phone like mine .... you know one that you cant work properly! 
Bee, my BF is terrible about contact with his folks too, MIL is always on the phone and texting and I do feel bad for her but she can be a bit of a nightmare at the same time and always makes it worse by smothering him when she does see him.
Susan, thanks my lovely, think I just have to accept that my hormones are all over the shop and if I'm irrational sometimes I cant help it .... ie, I have licence to be a spoilt brat, hee hee!
Right, off home now.  Talk to you all later, xxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

dh is doing ok now not sure what sent him hypo again yesterday hoping this isnt the start of him going down hill think its scared him hes told the farm he cant work this week he needs to rest which makes a change has he normally says yes when they ring no matter what AFM i did have my cry with the dog laid next to me licking my tears away hoping to sleep better if the pain is still here tom going to see MW


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Arnie - I think the problem is when dh calls he barely gets to say a word and ends up having to listen to MIL family problems for an hour so he ends up feeling fed up after their phone calls so generally tries to avoid it. I did say to MIL that when Evie arrives he has a month off work and it'd be nice for them to have some quality time together then, I'm hoping that smoothed things over a bit  Anyway have a nice evening chick, is your scan on fri? x

Daisy - Oh poor you, its really upsetting when you can't get a bit of p&q at home    really hope you don't have to work tonight and you can catch up on some much needed zzzzz's

Susan - Families....  absolutely love em but they can be hard work too 

Pompey - Birth plan mmm how do you go about one of them then  no I've not done one, may talk to the midwife about one on Friday.Have you done one and what have you included if u don't mind me asking?

DM -       Hope dh feels better soon and you as well poppet     

Well best get off and eat some tea be back on later x


----------



## daisy22

Hi Girls,

Sorry for my earlier moan- much better now!!

Hi Toobee, my dh is exactly the same!

Hi DM, glad your dh is taking it easier and recognising he needs to. It must be so stressful for you both- sending you big hugs      

Hi Tama, no words- just hugs                          

Hi Arnie, glad headache is feeling better- those DR'ing headaches are horrid. It does seem like a sign that the work has been postponed!! There is still quite  alot of work left on 2 of the houses- the roofs are just going on. The original builder who we bought our house from went bankrupt so nothing has been done on site for months but a new builder has taken over- its a good thing really as they seem to be working quickly so hopefully it'll be finished soon 

Hi Susan fingers crossed  you'll be able to get away on holiday!   

Hi Kitten, loving the positivity!!!    Great news Af is on her way (IYKWIM!) 

Hi Pompey, oh I am jealous!! I have mobile shame- I hate getting it out in public!!    I have to wait til contract expires in Oct (we stupidly took out a 2 year contract- never again!). Is a sparkly i phone?    I want one 2!!!

Hi Shemonkey, how are you hun? Did n't know you were a big brother fan- we have had 'sunshine' on our unit this week- she is a med student!! I'm not making any comments   . I had no idea who she was till she starting telling us all!! Do you want me to get you an autograph!!

Hi Hippy, whats the weather forcast for the weekend- hope its better than this!!

Hi Huggies, how are you my lovely- hows your trip and the wedding!!

Hi Fraggles and fran- hope your both OK?

Hi Bee- hope your OK- you have been quiet.

Sorry if I've forgooton anyone- I'm a bit tired LOL!!!   

AFM, bulders have gone home Yay!! Have had NO sleep today so pretty grump!!! Good job dh is out tonight!

Appt was at heamatology clinic. Have been refered because apparently I have 3 major risk factors for a clot. I thought they'd just discharge me but have had to have a full thrombophilia screen- 10 bottles of blood!!   - prob not helping the grumpiness!!


----------



## HippyChicky

DM ~ hope your hubbies hypos settle down


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps 

every one ok


----------



## HippyChicky

good morning ladies


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning - well thought I would have a lie in (as working tonight) but the flippin skip hire people decided to turn up at 8am to collect the skip   even tho I phoned them a week ago saying it was ready for collection   I told him I wasn't dressed and asked if he could come back later and he said only if you want to be double charged   aaaarghhh, why can't they pre warn you as to when they are coming , they are so random. Well that is my rant for the day


----------



## HippyChicky

Bee, I hate it when that happens as well, we had scaffolding collected at 7:30am last December, I'd only just managed to get myself out of bed in time.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Yep of all the times hey!   Think I might go back to bed   feel tired today and its all rainy and yucky outside, n night


----------



## daisy22

to builders, skip hire numpty's and scaffolders!!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

hiya Daisy 

Bee, hope you manage to get some more sleep


----------



## HippyChicky

Right, I think it's time I got myself dressed and start doing something useful


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Well first off not liking this quiertness were are you all at night   

Add council workers to that list


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya Kitten, it was quiet here last night wasn't it ?


----------



## Arnie

Morning everyone,
Arghhhhh, to skip hire people and builders and engish heritage    and to the rain, really hope it improves for the weekend Hippy


----------



## HippyChicky

Rain ? what rain ? It's a beautiful sunny warm day up here


----------



## Guest

Aaarrrggghhh to pretty much everything at the moment


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Shemonkey


----------



## Kitten 80

Its not sunny but its not raining   

Shemonkey


----------



## daisy22

shemonkey 

Flippin builders woke me up at 7 this morning!!! - shouting accross the road to each other!

meeting some leicestershire FF's for lunch- really looking forward to it!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Daisy have a nice lunch and    those biulders 

I have an inflamed gland under my arm pit


----------



## HippyChicky

Daisy, enjoy the lunch.

Kitten *hugs* are you syill not feeling well

I hate bloody kids paints, trying to paint hubby's flower head for the fancy dress this weekend and I'm getting yelly kids paint everywhere  in the kitchen.


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok Dippy    you ok apart from the paint


----------



## daisy22

Oh kitten, that sounds sore   

boo to yucky paint too!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

It is a bit its not as big as it was before


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm good, trying to get everything sorted for the weekend.


----------



## Kitten 80

I am packed and ready


----------



## Arnie

I've got an inflamed gland in my neck, lovely! Lets turn these 'arghhhhhh' into 'gaarrrrrrrr' and go all pirate for the day!?!   
Its like winter here, bah humbug!


----------



## Susan01

Ahh, I love it when we have the best weather up here   Not quite as sunny as it was 1st thing, but still nice (anyone ready to add me to the 'Garrrrrr' list yet?)

Hippy - hope you have a lovely weekend, and all that yellow paint is worth it. I quite like the yellow-spatter effect as a kitchen-decor statement. Now is that why we haven't sold our house yet   ?

It seems all wrong with things being so quiet on here. 

AFM, just spent an hour chopping veggies for piccalli - all those runner beans and courgettes. I lurve home-made piccalli! And now hopefully I'm finally going to get my sister's website finished. I actually need to start sorting stuff out for next term, planning timetables, phoning people etc, but I so can't be bothered. Procrastinating big time.

Arnie - hope you're coping with all those hormones today.

Kitten - can't remember where you're up to with your tx?

Shemonkey and Tama - still thinking of you both   

Hope everyone else has a good day!


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, the sun's back again 

Right I'd better sort out my clothes and then get this house tidied up


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie my dear glad I am not the only swollen women in england    grrrrrrrrrrr

Susan tomorrow I finsh my first lot of drugs and monday I start stimms


----------



## Susan01

Getting close then Kitten!


----------



## Kitten 80

Its bloomin fantastic because I am starting to get ill


----------



## Guest

GAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I like it 

Come on ladys I need help organising lil sis wedding


----------



## Arnie

Ugh Kitten dont ask me, I was meant to get married 3 years ago and we just argued and argued about how we were going to do it until in the end just gave up   
Must get back to BF's dissertation now, its meant to be handed in tomorrow and i've been given the task of proof reading, garrrrrrrrrhhhhhh!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Ok hon 

Anyone eles


----------



## Susan01

I hope it's interesting Arnie (and I bet it's not). 

Kitten - good luck with the wedding organising! 

Aye Aye Cap'n Shemonkey.


----------



## Guest

Not me Kitten, feeling all bitter, twisted, old and miserable at the moment... sorry!!  xxx










Aye aye Susan









xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

wounder if shemonkey is shacked up with captin Jack Sparow


----------



## Guest

Wouldn't mind Kitten *slurp*


----------



## HippyChicky




----------



## daisy22

A hoy there me maties!!!!!   

Who shall we make walk the blank- I vote for the builders, scaffolders and skip hire numptys!!!     


Shemonkey- we know you dont really look like that!!!!!    It looks more like me LOL!!!    

How's are our lumpy kitten? I'll help you plan the wedding hun- love all things wedding related!! 


Arnie- dont envy you hun- found my own dissertation very boring!!!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ   


Hippy, how has the painting of the outfit gone- you ready for the weekend yet?


Is puring with rain here- and flippin freezing!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Daisy, the painting of hubby's huge cardboard flower is a success. Everything is now piled up in the kitchen ready to load up the car. Weather looks good  Will try and pop on here before we leave tomorrow.


----------



## daisy22

Hope you have a fab weekend Hippy!!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Daisy, as the nurse said on monday "have fun while you can before tx", so I'm going to have fun, relax, drink a bit and enjoy some good music


----------



## PompeyD

Have a great time Hippy, glad your weather is good   

Hello to the rest of you pirates


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, hold on to those twins, don't want you giving birth over the weekend


----------



## Guest

Hello 

How are you all? 

Hippy, enjoy Solfest, hope the weather holds out for you 

Arnie and Kitten, hope your lumps and bumps go down soon  Very exciting that you both start stimming soon 

Will pop on tomorrow and say hello properly, bit knackered tonight as been out driving all day and not used to it anymore!!

Off to watch BB in bed, gutted that Josie walked  Oh and hey Daisy, soooo funny that you worked with Sunshine! She kept going on about being a medical student.. wouldn't want her as my Doctor   Did she call herself Sunshine at work??!! 

Right bedtime







Night night xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Have a great time at Solfest party party party!   

Shemonkey - Have a good rest sweetie n night x

Kitten - Sorry to hear about your swollen armpit   

Arnie - Hello fellow pirate Gaaarrrrrr! How was the dissertation   

Pompey - I'm alright now hon how are you? What are you doing to help pass the time on mat leave? x

Susan - Sounds like you have been productive hon , what you got planned for the weekend?   

Hi Daisy - Hello chickie - pie   

Well best get off to bed I suppose .


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning ladies 

Just a quick check up on everyone       all around

AFM been up since 3am again but this time i got taken to the hospital has they thought i was in labor well they checked everything ok little ryan giggs is happy where he/she is not in labor but i ve got brusing and muscle spams oh the joy 
will catch up later off to relax


----------



## Fran74

Hello everyone,
Just popped back to Bristol for the night last night before we go off camping today. 
Hope you all have a fab bank holiday weekend. 
See you next week.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

DM - Hope you are getting some relaxing done today, sorry you had a time of it at the hospital but glad that Ryan giggs is staying put for now, probably best he has a bit more baking time. Hugs      take care x

Fran - Have a great time camping chick x See you next week.   

Well its so quiet on here, v strange! 

Gonna go and get some lunch


----------



## Susan01

DM - sounds horrible - hope you're ok, and glad that bubs is hanging on inside.

Hi Fran - hope you have a good camping trip.


Hi Tobe - it is quiet isn't it? 

AFM - very exciting day of housework before we head off camping.


----------



## PompeyD

Morning everyone    (or should that be afternoon, where did the morning go?    )

Dona glad everything is okay with little Ryan Giggs, must have been scary    Hope you've got your feet up and getting plenty of rest   

Bee I'm okay thanks, just pottering around. Finding it hard to reach the keyboard    Haven't done a birth plan either    seeing midwife next week so will ask about it then. Hope you had a nice lunch   

Shemonkey you okay?   Are you back doing your job with the driving or was it just a one off yesterday?

Arnie how you getting on?   Haven't tried connecting to internet on phone yet, sure my posts will look like yours if I do   

Daisy not got an iphone, my nails don't like touch screen takes me forever to do anything on DH's phone    Do love my new phone though   

Tama hope you're okay   

Fran and Susan enjoy your weekends camping   

Kitten hope you weren't stuck in traffic too long last night   

Huggies    if you're reading

Hippy I hope the twins don't arrive this weekend either    Have a good time   

Fraggles we haven't had any    you getting on okay?   

Looking forward to the weekend and spending some time with DH, sister and family are coming down Monday so be good to see them too


----------



## Fraggles

Hi have actually been restraining myself and just popped on today. Not read back over the thread but thinking of you all and looking forward to freedom it is slowly heading in the right direction.

Love to all.

I read yesterday about a 100km traffic jam in China that has so far lasted 9days!! That would well and truly eat into anybody's 2WW.

F x


----------



## Guest

</a>

Fraggles, lovely to hear from you 

Pompey, hope you have a lovely weekend  was just to help OH out yesterday.. was in a very wet and windy Burgess Hill









Susan and Fran, enjoy the camping 









Hippy, expect you've already got your tent up, have a good time 

Bee, did you enjoy your lunch









Kitten, how's your armpit today? 

Dona, hope you're taking it nice and easy today, this pregnancy hasn't been easy for you 

Daisy, hope you got some peace and quiet today... gaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr 

Huggies, hope your FIL is ok and everyone enjoyed hearing your news, bet everyones really excited 

Tama, when are you home? Thinking of you my lovely          

Fracking hell Arnie, can't believe BF is making you watch BG all over again (or is it the other way round  )










Just had hair cut as off to a wedding tomorrow, am debating whether to colour it or not as a bit bored of the brown can't decide 

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Susan and Fran from what I hear about the weather take your credit cards ready to use and book into a b and b. I would take a tel no of a local one just in case you need it. Can you tell I used to be a guide  I always prepare for eventualities.

F x


----------



## Arnie

Howdy my lovelies! Well shock of all shock BF has actually submitted his dissertation today, yayyyyyyy! This of courrse called for celebration so have had 2 wines after abstaining for the past few weeks and am now feeling mighty wobbly! Still what a great start to the bank holiday weekend.  I'm off to a wedding tomorrow as well Shemonkey, woudnt it be great if it were the same wedding?!!!! Yours isnt in in Hertfordshire is it?!!! I got my hair coloured last week and its VERY dark at the moment, also had a fringe cut in which is a bit wierd as I havent had one since I was 15! Had to practically beg hairdresser to do it!     So finally paid CARE, gulp, am now £4,350 overdrawn, hurrah!    Then on Sunday going to a boy scouts and girl guides party, the humiliation!!! Couldnt find a girl guides outfit so have borrowed friend's daughters brownies gear, hee hee.  Will put any photos on ******** after the weekend.  Okay, bye for now xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Shemonkey is hubby away have you been on twice today?


----------



## Arnie

HA, I WAS THINKING THAT FFGGLES!


----------



## Guest

Been on more than twice today


----------



## Fraggles

Yes at least three now LOL


----------



## Guest

Am working my way through a bar of Green & Blacks cherry... yumyumyum


----------



## Arnie

I want chocolate now!


----------



## Guest

hee hee... I want wine


----------



## Arnie

Ugh! wish I hadnt had that wine earlier, feel a bit bleugh!!!! Such a lightweight now!


----------



## Fraggles

I wish I hadn't eaten so much my stomach hurts!

Shemonkey, if you want us to communicate via ******** and only let you have good news so you can abstain from seeing our moods when we are down let us know.

If staying off is going to help put you in the right state to get a BFP I think it is a good idea!!


----------



## Guest

You trying to get rid of me Fraggles?!!


----------



## Arnie

Fraggles is getting all touchy feely, airy fairy!


----------



## PompeyD

What colour you thinking for your hair Shemonkey?


----------



## PompeyD

Enjoy the weddings


----------



## Guest

Thinking of going redhead Pompey


----------



## Fraggles

We are doing it again - that is coordinating haircuts and colours I am getting mine done on tuesday.

I have an interview on friday for a job in Brighton! Don't honestly think I'll get it as think I don't have enough experience but at least I have an interview.

F x


----------



## Guest

Ooh good luck Fraggles, Brighton's just down the road from me


----------



## Fraggles

Mrs are you in double figures today? How far from Brighton are you? It's in Southwick.


----------



## Guest

OH is on Playstation   Southwick is about 40 miles away, takes about an hour in the car though as no decent roads along the south coast and get held up by caravans and tractors


----------



## Fraggles

Is it a nice place?


----------



## Guest

It's ok, Brighton's a great place and all along the coast to Kent is really nice


----------



## Fraggles

mmm we'll have to see where I end up. I reckon whatever job I get it will be Kent/Sussex way.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Fraggles - I love Brighton used to live there for a bit, I hope you get the job, what is the job you are going for?

Shemonkey & Arnie - Have a blast at the weddings x

Pompey - Pottering around the house sounds nice I'll be doing a lot more of that soon lol! it'll be v strange.

Came downstairs to an awful smell this morning and forgot that I'd left a pie on top of the microwave a day or so ago and it had been sitting there wrotting yuk!  Can't get the smell out of my nose now.

Well I'm working a late shift tonight and an early tomorrow, but then only working one day next week 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Susan01

Didn't want to run without saying goodbye. 

Hopefully I won't get blown away, disolved by the rain, swallowed up by a bog.... certainly lots of field peeing likely   

Late as ever

Byeee...


----------



## Guest

If you need any help/info Fraggles just let me know! BTW just to clear up, cutting down on FF has nothing to do with any of you or your moods it's totally because all I was thinking about was treatment and TTC and had forgotten all the other great stuff in my life, just needed to get a balance back 

Have a good time Susan 

Am going to have a little moan... sorry  My Mum has just posted a load of photos of my SILs bump on her ** page, she only has a couple of friends on ** and mainly only goes on there to, in her words, 'keep an eye on her kids' so she's obviously put them on there for me to see. They're proper side on posed pictures and also when we were in Dorset camping she would rub SILs tummy right in front of me, don't think she does it deliberately to hurt me I think she just doesn't think how it might make me feel. Do I sound really selfish? I think I probably do but she gave me such a hard time over this pregnancy when i found out in such a horrible way, I'd just told her my second IVF failed and she proceeded to have a go at me for being selfish because I didn't know SIL was pg as OH didn't want to tell me until I was over the BFN, I was in bits, _not_ because SIL was pg (although it was a kick in the teeth as their first baby had only just turned 1) but because of the way my Mum was treating me, I apparently should stop thinking about myself and be excited for SIL  Anyway sorry about that, just had to get it out of my system 

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Shemonkey, Yes know it was about you getting balance back so can only ******** you to let you keep up to date with news rather than have to focus all ins and outs about everything.

Thanks for offer.

F x


----------



## Arnie

ON PHONE SO HOPE MAKES SENSE! YOU'RE NOT BEING SELFISH YOUR MUM IS BEING SELFISH AND INSENSITIVE. DONT APOLOGISE FOR YOUR FEELINGS, THESE ARE WHAT MAKE US HUMAN! I'M SURE SIL UNDERSTANDS ITS DIFFICULT FOR YOU AND DOESNT EXPECT YOU TO COO OVER HER BUMP. SO SORRY YOUR MUM IS BEING SO  MUM IS MAKING THIS HARDER FOR YOU THAN IT HAS TO BE. XXX


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - Your mum has absolutely no idea on how to be empathic hon, you are not being selfish at all. She needs to be more sensitive to what you are going through, she can coo over sil bump without shoving it in your face   ooooh I feel all cross for you, sorry for my little rant.


----------



## Dona-Marie

shemonkey u havent got a selfish bone in ur body if anything its ur mum that has SIL will understand how hard it is for u    

Morning peeps 

had a better nite sleep actually slept for 4 hrs yay


----------



## Guest

Thank you     xxx

Have a good time at wedding Arnie, ours is in Hastings so not the same one   Speaking of which better get ready, oops!!

Glad you got some sleep Dona   

xxx


----------



## daisy22

I am supposed to be doing housework but just cant find the motivation!!!- somebody kick me up the   !!!!

Arnie, have a fab time at the wedding!! The hair sounds lovely- I had my fringe cut back in a few years ago- think i def look better with it!! Yay on bf's dissertation not so yay on paying Care but it'll be worth it!!

Shemonkey, your mother astounds me!    She is unbelievably selfish- you are her daughter and not a DIL- your feelings should come 1st. If she had an ounce of common sense she doing all the cooing out of sight and show some compassion for you. Wish I knew her so I could tell her what for   . Hope you enjoy the wedding hun.

Hi toobee, hope works not to bad later on   

Hi Pompey, how are you my lovely? Hope your making the most of theese quiet days!!!!!!   


Hi DM, glad you had a goodnights sleep- how has dh been? Hope he's had a better few days.

Hi Fraggles, how are you hun?

Hi hippy, hope your having a great time at solfest.

Hi Tama, hope you have a safe journey back from france.

Hi Susan, hope you have a lovely holiday!!

Hi Fran, hope your enjoying your holiday!!

Hi Kitten, how are your glands?


AFM, went to the cinema last night to see knight and day- I really enjoyed it but dh fell asleep!! I think I am a bit in love with tom cruise!!!   - think it goes back to top gun days!!!! Just had some Ben and Jerry's phish food- i think its possibly the best ice cream ever invented!!!! Anybody watching X factor tonight?


----------



## Dona-Marie

dh is doing ok daisy thanks for asking i would rather watch paint dry than watch the x factor i cant stand the thing its worse than big brother and i am a celberity just done some house work its taken all day for me to get motiveated


----------



## Kitten 80

After noon peeps

Well I am back from derby and now getting ready to go to wedding reception    hope yall ok


----------



## Dona-Marie

hope u enjoyed sunny derby enjoy the wedding reception and ave a drink for me please


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning - well I'm up at ridiculous o'clock! I hardly slept what with dh moving over to my side of the bed all night so slept on the couch for an hour or so. Will definately catch up on some zzzz's later after work.

Kitten  - hope you had a good night at the wedding reception are you feeling a bit rough today?

Shemonkey - Did you go red in the end?

Daisy- I want to see that film too, can't get into Tom Cruise tho, I'm more of a Jason Statham kind of girl (I think thats his name    ) 

Well be back later x


----------



## Fraggles




----------



## Kitten 80

After noon peeps

The wedding reception was pants we left early the anoying prat of a groom out staged the bride completely by wereing all white and I mean all white she was beautiful tho he told everyone its a free bar he only put £100 behind it    so most people left nobody likes the groom I feel sorry for his now Wife.

I am waiting for AF to arrive


----------



## daisy22

Where is everybody!!!   

Hi kitten, he sounds like a bit of a plonker!!!!!

Hi toobee, dont work too hard! naughty dh keeping you up all night!!

Hi DM, how are you?

Hi fraggles- who you winkinking ar?

Hi shemonkey and arnie- did you both get very drunk and are now sleeping off mega hangovers?   

Off to work in a bit!! Dh is working away for 10 days so its not so bad! At least I'll get a bit extra cash for working bank holiday!!!


Enjoy the bank holiday!!


----------



## Fraggles

Daisy my    is short hand for saying I am busy studying but am still checking up on y'all and sending my best wishes.


F x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Fraggles - I thought that cheeky wink was in reference to my dh keeping me up all night  Well done with the studying chick.

Daisy - Yeh you'll get a nice wodge of cash for bank holiday hon, what are you planning on spending it on 

Kitten - OOooh-er poor wife  Sorry you had a pants time hon. What you got planned for tomorrow. 

Well it was tiring at work but o.k and got to leave on time for a change. Got home and had a couple of hours power nap  then blobbed and cannot get rid of heart burn right now, it feels like my throat is on fire best get the gaviscon out again  


Anyway sending everyone a hug if they need one


----------



## Guest

Ooer *hic* has just taken me 3 attempts to sign in hee hee!! Just got back from BBQ at friends and stink of bonfire, lots of good food good wine and good company, lovely! How was brownie party arnie? I was a pixie, not monkey gone to heaven pixie brownie pixie. Night night! Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm back !!!! Had a great time, was lovely weather (bit cold with the sea breeze), lots of Solfest ale drunk, great music. I'm soooo tired. Was glad to get home and have a nice hot shower. I'll pop some piccies on ** when I get time (later today hopefully). Right, I'd better start all the washing.


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon ladies

Hope u all had a good weekend and enjoying the sun shine on this bank holiday 

AFM i am washing all the bedding ive been given ready for when the furniture comes on saturday feeling better still getting the pain but not too bad at the mo DH felt Ryan Giggs kick last nite for 1st time his face was a picture

Shemonkey glad u enjoyed BBQ hope drank and ate loads and i hope u had a drink or 2 for me


----------



## Arnie

Well feel like death .... not through boozing although did have a couple but foolishly agreed to share cab home from party with friends one of whom was dj-ing so didnt get in until after 4am .... then we had to get up this morning and drive back up to derbyshire, ughhhhh! Forgot to say Shemonkey, I have yet to congratulate either BIL or SIL on their pregnancy and I have no intention of commenting on it unless I really have to, if that makes me selfish then so be it, I really dont care! I may not have been plunged into depths of despair by their news but neither do I feel like celebrating it   .  Luckily no one is talking about it in front of me yet and long may that last, hee hee!!!!! Better take Alfie out for a walk before I fall asleep! xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Arnie it is so lovely to see someone else is like me. I feel like a miserable old cow but I find the words 'congratulations' so hard to force out of my mouth as someone else inevitably announces a pregnancy. The only advantage now is with my age the majority of my friends had kids 10 years ago but it is still hard.

Tobe - the cheeky wink do you think I have installed spy cameras into your bedroom for entertainment purposes?

F x


----------



## daisy22

Hello lovely ladies!!!

More lovely nights for me tonight!!!

Hope your all OK!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Hope you can all see the piccies hubby has just tagged me in on **


----------



## Kitten 80

hi peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeps

Well AF has not arrived so I don't no where the old cow is   

hope yall ok


----------



## Arnie

Hi Kitten, can you start stimming without your af? Do you not need a baseline scan? Off for mine tomorrow, really hoping all ok and they let me start stimming straight away     Made a right old mess of my injection on Saturday, got a killer bruise on my stomach, ouch!


----------



## Kitten 80

Yer I need me AF so I can have scan and start stimming


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Shemonkey you okay hun? Miss you     xx

Arnie good luck tomorrow hun    Hope it goes well xx

Kitten hope af turns up for you so you can get going xx

Hippy glad you had a good weekend. Will have to have a look at the pics on ** xx

Pompey hope you are well hun and enjoying ML xx

Daisy how are you hun? Don't work too hard on nights    xx

Huggies hope you are okay hun and having a wonderful trip xx

Susan hope you had a good weekend hun xx

Tobee how was your weekend hun? Hope you are okay xx

Fran how are things with you hun? xx

Fraggles I'm with you feel like a cow but don't care. Can't say happy things to people if you don't mean them and if they are true friends they would understand    Hope you had a good weekend xx

Dona hope you had a good weekend hun xx

As for me, nothing to report really. Still    and still feeling    and    and   . Spent today crying as every pg woman in Ipswich followed me about and then went for lunch and a couple with a very very new baby came and sat next to us. I thought my heart was just going to ripe out of my chest    Sorry folks this is why I'm trying not to post - I'm a grade A mess! xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, it's ok to get upset when you see babies and pg ladies, I had a few moments of feeling like that this weekend but I did get a huge smile on my face when one little boy (possibly only 2 years old) wanted me to help him put his shoes on and then wanted to know where I was going because he wanted me to stay with him and his family.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Tama

Am so sorry to see you are upset. If you ever decide to go overseas I go to Reprofit which I love but also Serum in Athens and everybody on the Serum thread adores Penny and truly believes that the only way they will be leaving the thread is with a BFP.

Hope those dreadful pregnant women and parents with kids stop following you around soon. There should be a law against it. Hugs

F x


----------



## PompeyD

Just come on quickly to wish Arnie good luck for tomorrow, hope you're all ready to start stimming    

Tama big hugs coming your way    

Be on properly tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo stimming tomorrow arnie, good luck!!! 

Hope you can start soon too kitten!! Come on af!!

Had a few drinks for you dona!!

Thinking of you tama, this is such a horrible time for you but we'll help you through it as much as we can honey ^hug^

hi everyone else, hope you're ok, posting from phone so bit of a rubbish post sorry! Xxx
Xxx


----------



## Arnie

AT LEAST YOU MAKE SENSE WHEN POSTNG FROM YOUR PHONE - MY POSTS ARE MOSTLY UNINTELLIGIBLE WHEN I TRY!! THANKS FOR ALL YOR GOOD WISHES. STILL BLEEDING AFTER TEN DAYS SO SHOULD REALLY BE DOWNREGGED! COULDNT SEE YOR PHOTOS HIPPY. LOTS OF LOVE TO RALL YIU CRAZY CATS AND ESPECIALLY TAMA AND SHEMONKEY AND KITTEN, HOPE YOUR STUPID AF TURNS UP SOON SO WE CAN BE CYCLE BUDDUES! X


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps i hope it comes so i can get started my silly family think im pregnant, you would think after all these years they would learn


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Good luck for tommorow 

Kitten - Hope af appears soon 

Tama -  Sending you hugs 

Shemonkey - Hiya 

Pompey - Hello hope you've had a good wkend 

Hippy- I'll have a look at photo's on ** soon, glad u had a good wkend and that 2 yr old sounds really cute bless him 

Well had a lovely day with my mum today eating lovely food  , then came home and watched ' I am slave' and cried lots now cuddling up on the sofa with my pooch who looks very cute fast asleep with her tongue hanging out  Bedtime soon I think and day off with dh tomorrow yay!


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, it's good that you are still bleeding a bit with d/regging, great sign that you are fully d/regged and that your uterus is shedding any lining it is trying to make, fingers crossed for today and hope they let you start stimming


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Where the bloomin fiddle sticks is my AF   

I no its coming I have felt it


----------



## Guest

Come on AF, Kitten wants to start stimming   !!!

Have a great day everyone   

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Shemonkey   there is no sign of her don't no if this normal with those pills I hate not being in controll


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies   

Kitten hope af turns up soon for you. She is always late when you want her and early when you don't    xx

Shemonkey hope you have a great day hun    xx

Arnie good luck let us know how you get on hun xx

Hippy that little boy sounds lovely    I am hiding out at home at the moment so am okay but have to go back to work next week    Was sue back tomorrow but just called them to say that I need a little time before facing 'life'. Term doesn't start until next Thursday so it isn't a problem. Hope you are okay    xx

Fraggles thanks hun    I do keep thinking about having tx abroad but with another NHS tx should I wait for that or try to find the money for a private one? Also I want to have some testing done so need to find the money for that which I know will be £££. I just feel like I've spent 6 months waiting nearly 2 months having tx and for what? Nothing another bfn I mean I've had over 60 of them    Hope you had a good weekend xx

Pompey hope you have a lovely day hun. Is the sun out with you today? xx

Tobee hope you have a lovely day off with your dh    xx

Daisy hope the night shift was okay and that you are having a lovely sleep minus the builders today! xx

Huggies, Fran, Susan, Dona hope you are all okay    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Apparently its because I have taken a months worth in just 10 days so its going to be late


----------



## Tama

Oh bugger    Hope it doesn't take too much longer    x


----------



## Kitten 80

Me to hormoans everywhere and hot flushes I tell ya


----------



## Tama




----------



## Fran74

Hello FFs

It feels like I've been away for ages so you'll have to fill me in on what's been going on. Good news only please. 

Tama, so I have my practical head on and need to explore the options for you. Do you have any frosties from your last IVF? Also you have one more NHS try, is that correct? How long will you have to wait for that and would they do the same protocol? I looked into immune testing myself and believe me it is a minefield. There's only a few places in the country that do it (and then the bloods need to be send to Chicago to be analysed). I had some basic immune tests on the NHS but they will only do them after 3 m/c but I don't think that is what you are talking about. The frustrating thing is that you are under that ridiculously unhelpful umbrella of "unexplained" as many of us are. I think though that it is just about hitting the jackpot. Just because so far none of your embies have been successful it doesn't mean that the ones you produce on your 3rd go won't be. They could be the ones that 'take' for whatever reason. It's so frustrating because you can't rationalise it can you. None of it makes any sense. I hope you can start your next round of tx soon. Keep strong, don't give up!

Kitten, you took Northisterone didn't you? I think it took 11 days for my AF to arrive on my first IVF. How long has it been since you stopped taking them? And when does the old hag need to arrive by so that you can start stimming? 

Wow, Arnie you are stimming tomorrow. Blimey, that's come round quickly. Yeay. So it is Arnie and Kitten next? Anyone else?

So nothing new to report from me. Camping and Isles of Scilly were amazing and now I am trying to ignore the fact that I have to go back to work this week. I really should drag myself into the shower and get my **** into school this afternoon to at least look like I am preparing for next term.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Fran yes I did have Northisterone last one taken friday was due sunday nurse said could take 2 bloomin weeks


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Hope it dosn't take two weeks, I'm sending you a 'come on af dance'                                        

Tama - Its good to see you back on here we have missed you, when is your follow up app? Could you discuss the short protocol with them? Or ask for icsi? and see if you can get some tests done on the nhs before spending your own money. Keep going and keep strong like Fran said we are all here for you.           Words can't explain how upset I am for you and Shemonkey at the moment its so unfair and unjust 

Fran - Sounds like you have had a lovely time on hols  Back to the grind stone hey


----------



## Kitten 80

Fran did you take it for the start of 2nd ivf?

Thanks Tobee


----------



## Fran74

Kitten, yes I did.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh lets hope I get the same luck you did


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten hope it isn't another 2 weeks until AF shows    Sure Bee's AF dance will have it here in no time   

Tama good to have you back    It has been nice here this morning, did you come back via sunny Portsmouth?    Hope you don't have to wait too long for your follow up and it's good that you've been able to delay going back to work for a week   

Fran how are you getting on? Hope you had a good time away   

Daisy hope things are good with you   

Bee enjoy your day with DH   

Hippy saw your photos Bee costume looked really good   

Arnie how did your scan go?    

Shemonkey sounds like you had a nice relaxing weekend    Really not getting your mother, think I'd be tempted to hide her on ********   

Dona how are you getting on?   

Susan hope you had a good weekend away   

Fraggles hope all okay with you   

Huggies   hope you enjoyed the wedding

Spending today recovering from yesterday    My sister was here all day then we went out with friends in the evening, nice to see everyone but very tiring.


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon ladies

Kitten Hope  turns up soon if not i will ave a word for u

Arnie good luck with scan 

Shemonkey glad u had a few drinks last nite really wanted a bitter shandy i ave not drank one of those for yrs 

Pompey i am ok still getting pain just had my bloods and anti d injection OMG that hurt


----------



## Kitten 80

I feel like a right fat bloater


----------



## Kitten 80

AF is here whoo hoo up hospital tomorrow for scan


----------



## HippyChicky

YAY !!!! Kitten, glad af finally turned up for you, good luck with the scan tomorrow


----------



## Kitten 80

thank qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## HippyChicky

think my af will be here in the next 4 days or so, have just started spotting and feeling a bit crampy, roll on Sunday so I can start d/regging again


----------



## Kitten 80

see I think I am weierd I don't spott it just arrives in full flow    for 2 days


----------



## Tama

Glad af has turned up Kitten, lots of luck for tomorrow scan    xx

Hippy hope you can start dr'ing soon hun xx

Arnie any news yet hun? Hope all went well xx

Hope everyone is okay    x


----------



## Kitten 80

getting nurves about the mixing of drugs now


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, I have a date for d/regging (this Sunday), just want af here by Sunday then hopefully I won't get another af during d/regging, in fact the way the dates for this tx have worked out I won't have another af until the end of October/start of November (if tx didn't work)


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, you can do it, you've been brave and done it before


----------



## Kitten 80

I no but there is more mixing this time


----------



## Guest

You using Cetrotide this time Kitten? Think you said you were, it's not too bad to mix, will go through it with you if you want when you come to do it   Good luck at scan tomorrow     xxx


----------



## Tama

All go now then Hippy    I'm sure af will not be visiting you now for over nine months    xx

Kitten you will be okay hun    Once you do the first one you will be just fine    xx

Hiya Shemonkey you okay hun? How was your day?    xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Glad the  turned up i was ready to give her a piece of my mind


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, I'm having a few glasses of wine now while I can


----------



## daisy22

Sorry I havn't been around much!

Have agreed to an extra shift tonight!!!    Must be bonkers!!!!

Ah well by changing myshifts around I get 8 days off- woohoo!!!!


If i get a chance- I'll pop on at work and do some personals!!


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten glad your AF has turned up and you can get started    Don't worry about not spotting, my af always just turns up full flow too I'm sure it's quite normal and we're not the only ones   

Hippy enjoy your wine   

Shemonkey how was your day?   

Daisy just keep thinking of the 8 days off   

We've got a poorly dove by our front door that looks like it's been clipped by a car, need someone who could put it down hate thinking of it suffering out there


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, how are you feeling, I can't believe that the twins will soon be here, only feels like yesterday you were having ICSI


----------



## HippyChicky

have you got a cardboard box you could pop the dove in, maybe pop a dish of water in it and some food


----------



## Tama

Why do I go on **    Why does life have to be so unfair? I really don't know how to pick myslef up from this


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Tama


----------



## Guest

Hey tama, stay away from ** for a while if you can honey, you ok? Sending you lots of big hugs my lovely xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Hippy and Shemonkey    Don't know why I logged on. Just seeing the new born baby pics and their happy smiling faces tipped me over the edge. I want to scream about how unfair this is. Why them? Why do they get another baby when there are so many of us still waiting for just one? I feel so very angry and totally broken. Sorry I know I'm not the only one that has these feelings but just finding it very hard atm. xx


----------



## Guest

No need to say sorry tama, you're bound to be still feeling fragile, take plenty of time to grieve, look after yourself and come on here and rant and rave as much as you like, we're all here for you sweetie, thinking of you ^Hugs^ xxxxx sorry posting from phone...


----------



## Fraggles

Tama

  To the rest of ya xx


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy DH is going to move the dove round the back with some food and water, hopefully it'll be more protected from cats & foxes there. I'm all good thanks   

Tama    Might be worth hiding people from your news feed for a while


----------



## HippyChicky

DH has got it into his head he wants a camper van now


----------



## Fraggles

Hippy mmm where can you buy a camper van from? F x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Yay! My af dance did the trick! Good luck for tomorrow 

Its been a quiet day here with dh I'm a bit of a playstation widow today  Grrrrrrr!


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie how did you get on? Hope all went okay   

Bee hope you managed to get plenty of rest whilst DH was on playstation


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, scan went fine (BF took day off and you know what a tyrant he is about ff so couldnt get on   ) .  All ready to start stimming but cos CARE like to monitor on day 6 and they dont scan on Sundays meant they didnt want me starting today.  Gave me some old rubbish on the phone when I tried to push them about just scanning me on day 5.  Nurse was totally bullsh&tting me but couldnt be bothered to pick her up on it   
Tama, its horrible when these feeling suddenly hit you.  So sorry that you're so low at the moment but everyone's right, you mustnt give yourself a hard time
Pompey, hope your dove recovers.  BF is always finding injured birds, we've had pigeons and crows ... as well as the chickens of course.
Kitten, great news af has turned up, hope all goes well with scan and you get stimming cycle bud!
Hippy, hope your af turns up quickly too.  So you start downregging on Sunday? How long do you downregg for if you dont have another af?
Shemonkey, do you think Fraggles is trying to sell your camper for you?
Hope the rest of you crazy cats are ok?


----------



## Huggies

Hi ladies, long time no speak     


Sending Hugs to you all and especially to Shemonkey and Tama and so sorry for what you have been through.  I have been reading your updates but unable to post up until now.      


Kitten - glad AF is here and you are finally on your way - best of luck chick.   


Hippy - Hope all is going to plan for you too and you are feeling good for this cycle.    


Arnie - Sorry you are being delayed to fit in with other people's schedule.  I have everything crossed for you and hope all goes well.    


Tama - I am so sorry for the way you are feeling and having to have constant reminders all around you.  I hope you take the time you need before having to return to school. xxxx    


Shemonkey - how are you?  I need to catch up and re-read where you are going next but thinking of you and hope you are well xxx    


PompeyD - glad you are still hanging on with those twins.  How did your last appointment go? xx


Fraggles - How are you love - nearing your September deadline!!  How is the job hunt going?? xxx


Bee - How are you holding up with your hernia?  I hope you are coping okay and that work has gotten that bit easier for you. xxx


Daisy - how are you?  Your work schedule is crazy, but liking the sound of 8 days off.  Enjoy it and get some rest xxx


Dona - sorry for what you and DH are going through and that you have a premiership footballer keeping you awake most nights xxxx 


Fran - your holiday sounds fab, how are you feeling?  Hope all goes well when you get back to work xxx


Susan - Not sure if you are on your holidays just now, but hope all is well with you xxxx


Huge apologies to anyone I have missed, I can't believe how long it has been since I posted!!!


AFM - We have had a stressful few weeks unfortunately.  Our trip home took a huge curve ball as we left Boston and as soon as we landed at Heathrow, we were straight back on a flight to Glasgow as FIL had taken a real bad turn and we were told to get home asap.  We had to forfeit our embassy appointment and spent next 3 days in hospital as we watched FIL start to come round.  He got back home on Friday, but is still very fragile and weak    We did get to tell him our news though, and he is delighted, but also sad to think he might not be around.
We then had to reschedule our embassy appointment and luckily got one last Thursday - however, we had to delay our trip home and are now still awaiting our new visas, so having to take another week off work and it has worked out okay so we can be here for FIL and MIL.
Stress number 33 is that we move house tomorrow in Boston, but obviously we are no-where near there!!!  Luckily the movers and some very dear friends are going to manage it for us, although i feel terrible that we won't be there in person, it is out of our control.
On a good note, everyone is delighted with our news and it is great to finally have it out there at last!!!


Will still keep reading your news, but will most likely be back on chatting whenever we get to return to Boston.


Love and hugs to you all.


xxxxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie glad you can start stimming, even if it's not today. Take it you start tomorrow? Does your BF not realise we need updates?    Dove is in the garage for the night, not very hopeful of it making it but at least it's got a chance   

Huggies sorry FIL is so poorly, glad you got to share your good news though. So much going on for you, lovely of your friends to help with your move and hopefully you'll be back in Boston and in your new home really soon    All good with the twins thanks, hope all is well with you


----------



## Guest

Hi Huggies, lovely to hear from you   So so sorry about your FIL, really pleased you could tell him your fantastic news though, that must have given him a real boost     Hope once you get back to Boston you can relax in your new home   

awww poor dove Pompey, I hate seeing animals in pain or poorly, always brings a tear to my eye   

Can't blame your hubby for wanting a camper Hippy   

Kitten, good luck again for tomorrow     

Tama, some more hugs for you              thinking of you     

Daisy, woo hoo 8 days off!!!! Enjoy them honey   

Fran, rubbish that you've got to go back to work   still, you'll be on maternity leave soon enough   

Susan, are you back yet? Hope camping was good and you're nicely relaxed   

Bee, how are you honey, didn't go red in the end, still thinking about it though was red before and liked it   

Dona, am off to France at the weekend so will have lots of drinks for you   

Fraggles, how you doing? Are you nearly finished??   

Arnie, take it you didn't do your first jab tonight then??!! I'm such a bad influence   

Right off to bed now, have loads to do before we head off on Saturday and need sleep... night night     xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Morning everyone, hope you're all doing okay?


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning Pompey, All good this end thanks, having a chilled morning then off to work this afternoon - 3 weeks and 2 days til mat leave woo hoo!

Shemonkey - Have a good day hope you get everthing sorted ready for sat 

Huggies - Wow what a rollercoaster for you  , sending you hugs and hope Fil gets to stay at home surrounded by his creature comforts. Take care and enjoy your new home when you get back to Boston  and I'm glad you got to tell your family your good news. I don't have a hernia which is a relief, at the scan I was told I have a bunch of varicous veins that is causing/creating the lump which is not great but better than a hernia 

Arnie - When do you officially start the stimms hon? Hope they havn't put you off for too long.


----------



## Arnie

Morning all,
Huggies, lovely to hear from you but it does sound like you've had a really stressful couple of weeks.  What good friends you must have to sort out your moving for you, lucky you got your boxes packed before you left.  Good that FIL is out of hospital, really hope he continues to improve    
Pompey, hows the dove today? Have forgotten, are you having a casaerean (sp?!!) and if so do you have a date for it? Cant believe how close you are to meeting the twins   
Tama, what are you planning on doing today, hope you've got something nice sorted out.  Do you have a follow up appointment yet?    
Shemonkey, as if I'd go against clinic instructions    Have decided I'm booking the cottage for week of my birthday afterall.  Its been stressing me out what to do but if we have to miss the first couple of days of the holiday cos of ET then so be it.  Cant bear the thought of spending my 40th sat at home trawling FF and feeling sorry for myself! Although i'm sure you guys would cheer me up    Are you off to France with your mum Shemonkey?
Kitten, good luck with the scan      hope you get started soon.
Dona, hope you got a better nights sleep last night
Hey Hippy, think I should ban all mention of wine on the thread at the moment as back on the wagon after falling off it stupendously over the weekend .... well couple glasses sat and sun but these days that feels like a bender!    
Fran, Tobee, Susan and Fraggles hope you guys are ok?!!! xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Am shellshocked.
My dad disappeared last night and had gone to put the bins out. I didn't know and my mum was busy. She then shouted is dad upstairs and I said no, she said he is taking a long time. When we went out he had fallen and hit his head. Our next door neighbour's brick wall and fence had fallen down years ago, we had paid to have it done once, and it had broken again in fierce winds and they never fixed it. I think in the dark dad tripped on part of the broken wall and died when he hit his head plus he had probably been out in the cold for about 30 mins before we realised he hadn't come back in. Didn't sleep last night as knew if I fell asleep I would wake up and he wouldn't be here. I moved in with mum and dad last year as couldn't afford to do masters degree and pay rent.
F x


----------



## Guest

Haha, no not going to France with my mum arnie!! We're marshalling a London to Paris bike ride for British heart foundation. Cottage sounds perfect for 40th! Xxx


----------



## Arnie

Oh Fraggles, I dont know what to say .... I'm so so sorry    How absolutely awful for you and your mum. Am so sorry! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh my god fraggles I've just read your post, I don't know what to say, i'm so sorry, such a shock, I'm so sorry, thinking of you XXXXXXX


----------



## Fraggles

Two people have said today it is an end of an era so I am really really hoping I get a bfp next attempt round to start a new era.


----------



## PompeyD

Fraggles so sorry, such a shock for you and your family, thoughts are with you all


----------



## Fran74

Oh my God fraggles, that's absolutely horrendous. Your poor dad and you and your mum. It just puts things into perspective- how awful. I know it's not much being at the end of a computer, but we're all here if you need us.


----------



## Tama

Oh Fraggles    I am so very sorry hun    I don't know what to say. What a shock for all of you    Thinking of you     xx


----------



## Tama

Arnie glad you are getting started today hope the first injection goes well. No FU appointment yet. When I called last week to tell them it was a bfn the nurse told me that they are now not seeing everyone for FU appointments but I would need to wait and see, they said I would get a letter in the post to tell me either to come in for an appointment or to just wait six months and then start tx again. I'm not happy and will be demanding an appointment if the letter says I don't get one. xx

Shemonkey hope you are okay hun. Are you working today? xx

Pompey I really don't know why I go on ** every time I do I seem to get a kick in the face. It's just that I keep in touch with people via ** and I just feel like I am cutting myself off from the world due to IF and tx! Hope you are having a nice day xx

Huggies lovely to hear from you hun    Sorry things haven't been good with FIL but happy you have been able to tell everyone now. Hope you get the visas sorted soon and can head home to your lovely new house    xx

Fran hope you are okay hun xx

Kitten hope the scan goes well today xx

Daisy hope you have a lovely few days off from work xx

Hippy hope you are feeling okay not long now    xx

Susan hope you are well xx

Dona hope things are okay with you xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Oh Fraggles      

Shemonkey enjoy France and ave loads to drink for me   

AFM still not deciced what i want for my 40th not really intrested its just another birthday i ave also decided i am not carrying a footballer i am carrying a WWE Wrestler the way he/she was thumping and jumping about last Night 

Morning to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps

I shall post then read   

I have a grade d womb    what ever that is and lining 3mm 5 small on right 3 small on left first menapur jab tonight


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Fraggles hon I am so sorry


----------



## daisy22

Oh fraggles, what a terrible shock for you and your mum   . I am so very sorry hun, your in my thoughts and prayers   

Hi huggies, i am so sorry about your FIL being so poorly. It must be very difficult for you and dh   . Really glad you were able to tell him your news. What amazing friends you have that they sorted out your move for you!!!

Hi Tama, i am sorry your struggling hun, I dont know what to say hun but i am here for you   .  Def stay away from ********- it will always be full of happy families, babies and pg anouncements. Not a good place to be.

Hi Arnie, what a shame your clinic aren't more flexible!!    Good news the scan went well and you can start the stimms though.   

Hi Kitten have never heard of a grading system for wounds. Great news that your starting the stimms- plenty of follies to grow big and strong!!!


Hi Dm, def sounds like a really active baby you've got there!! apparently baby boys are more active in the womb than girsl- so who knows!!!!   

Hi Pompey, hows the dove? I hate it when stuff like that happens-we had some chicks in our garden a few years ago and it was so sad   


Hi shemonkey, thats a really nice thing to do to help with a bike ride for the BHF!! Good on ya girl!!   

Hi Hippy, have you recoverd from the weekend yet? How do you feel about a camper van?

Hi toobee, how are things with you hun?

Hi Fran, how are things with you? How are you feeling?


AFM, not much to report!! all quiet in daisyland!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I am sure my womb is ok


----------



## Dona-Marie

great news that ur starting Kitten 

Daisy ive been told boys r more active but ive said all along its a boy so u never now


----------



## Kitten 80

I say girl


----------



## PompeyD

Dove didn't make it sadly   

Dona I'm glad mine are both girls then, they're quite active enough   

Arnie I see consultant next Monday and will be discussing delivery method then, not sure which way they're going to go & midwife thought they could go either way so have to wait and see. Cottage sounds like a lovely idea for your 40th, where is it?

Shemonkey are you going to be in Paris? Love it there   

Daisy glad all is okay with you   

Tama hope you get a follow up letter without having to hassle them for one   

Kitten grow follies grow    

Susan are you still away? 

Hippy hope you've had a good day   

Fran you okay?

Fraggles


----------



## Dona-Marie

dh thinks its a girl but with trouble he/she been giving i def think a boy

Oh poor Dove


----------



## Kitten 80

I think hot bottles from now on


----------



## Huggies

Fraggles, I am so sorry, what a shock for you and your mum and so sad - thoughts are with you and your family          


Kitten - Grade D womb? Did they not explain what that meant to you??  Hope it is a good grade D!! xxxx


Hope you are all well


xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't no but ladys said on my hospital that will change or the better once stimming


----------



## Fran74

Are any of you lot solicitors by any chance? I desperately need some pretty basic legal advice and can't seem to find anyone to help. The CAB were rubbish and had no idea what I was talking about and the Solicitors I phoned were all too busy to advise on a little problem like mine (seeing as their fees are about £195 per hour!!!!) 

I'm fine, ta to all for asking. Was freaking out a bit while away on holiday as all symptoms totally stopped again but the past couple of days I have a teeny bit of confidence back. I have just come to the conclusion that I can't actually do anything about what happens so I may as well try to stop worrying. I have first appt with the m/w tomorrow afternoon, scary. No 12 week scan booked yet but it should be soon- next week hopefully. I need it done so I know what is going on.

Kitten, doesn't that just mean that you are fully down-regged and good to go? (Grade D)


----------



## Kitten 80

yes dear


----------



## HippyChicky

oh Fraggles, sweetheart *hugs*, I wish words could make it all better for you and your mum, we're asll here for you if you need to talk, you're in my thoughts xx

Huggies, glad you got to tell FIL the news xx, hope you're friends cope with moving all your stuff to your new home


----------



## Guest

I do work for solicitors fran, if you pm me I might be able to see if I can help? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Also fran not sure if you're aware but some solicitors will give you an hours free consultation? Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

aaaawwww, we've got a cute but scruffy baby wood pigeon sat in our willow tree in the front garden, to be honest it looks scared ****less cos mummy pidgy has flown off somewhere


----------



## HippyChicky

hubby has just worked out why this scruffy baby pigeon is in our tree, they have built a nest in it during the past 6 weeks, but to be honest i think they are having a protest sqatting as we decided last night we were going to chop the tree down (after watching "Help My House Is Falling Down" last night)


----------



## daisy22

Anybody watching dont tell the bride- it hilarious- he's chosen a charlie and the chocolate factory theme!!!


----------



## Arnie

Evening all, am nik knackered as went out for long walk with Alfie this afternoon and then got home to find BF wanted to go out for another walk, my poor legs are a-aching!    Right, what am I meant to be to help stimming along, I keep forgetting finally moved on to that stage, woohoo! Kitten, great news you're all up and ready and with a date for EC already   

Right, gotta rush, BF just come down.  Big love to all especially Fragges xxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, I can't remember all the hints and tips for stimming, is this when you drink pineapple juice ? And heat on the belly to help follies grow ?


----------



## Tama

Arnie warming the tummy is good, drink a pint of milk a day, drink 2L of water more if you can manage, I drank whey protien shakes which are mean to help follies grow. Think those are the main things    Hope the legs are okay    xx

Hope you are okay Hippy not long now    xx

Daisy hope you are okay hun    Bet you are glad to be finished with those night shifts for a few days    xx

Hello to everyone. DH just got in so need to get on and finish dinner so we can eat before 10pm    Off to see my friend and her little boy tomorrow, hope I don't end up a crying mess    Am really starting to freak out about going back to work. Just want to hide away from the world.


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, thanks for the pint of milk a day tip  You'll all have to remind me to start sniffing on Sunday. BTW you'll be fine going back to work, once you've got yourslef settled in you'llwonder why you got so worrried about it all. In fact I'm worrying what I'm going to do during my 2 weeks off in October for tx.


----------



## Tama

Thanks Hippy    My clinic told me to drink the milk so gues it must help    I am sure you are right about work. Like you say once I'm back it will be okay. I just hate the questions and the looks I get. It's a small school and everyone knows I'm ttc - not sure how but they all do - I get the oh poor Tama still not pg looks and some cheeky so and so's even say to my face 'oh so you're still not pg then?'    I hate people feeling sorry for me. I can have self pitty but hate it when others pitty me


----------



## Guest

Arnie as you know I ditched everything that you're supposed to do while stimming and got my best embies yet! Hmmm then again it still didn't work so fat lot of good my advice is!!

Watched it last night daisy! It actually turns out not too bad!!

Hope tomorrow isn't too bad tama honey 

I watched that programme hippy and did wonder how many people spud now be chopping their trees down 

fraggles have been thinking about you all day, if there's anything I can do please please let me know.

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Shemonkey you okay hun? Dh is now on the phone to his dad, think dinner will be a midnight feast that this rate    x


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy I'm sure you wont forget to start sniffing    Is your house in danger of falling down if the tree doesn't go?   

Arnie don't forget to start eating the yummy brazil nuts    Back to back walks sounds a bit much   

Tama we'll be here for you to let off steam about any pain in the  work colleagues.

Daisy never got why these brides let their wedding day be arranged by the man    DH has our remote so we have the gadget show!


----------



## Guest

I'm ok tama, started spotting today grrr I'm only on day 11, no wonder I've hardy got any eggs left!! Hope you get to eat son! Xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Pompey think we'll need a new thread every other day the way things are going    My dh loves the gadget show - me can't stand it    xx

Shemonkey spotting on cd11    I can't blame you for being a little    He is still on the phone and I am about to open a bottle of wine    Feel like a large glass of wine this evening! xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, the driveway is sinking and has been slowly doing that from the day we moved in so the tree has to go, it's a gorgeous willow tree but Sarah Beeney said they are the worst ones to have close to a house


----------



## Tama

Hippy get it out! I had a willow growing near a house I lived in, the roots can spread loads and get under the footings on the house. They are such lovely trees but not good next to a house! x


----------



## HippyChicky

This is our willow tree squatter who is protesting at us wanting to cut it down


----------



## Tama

Ah bless you'll have to wait until he heads off for some dinner and then cut it down quick    x


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy it's a shame it's a nice tree you've got to get rid of but better to have a house unless you fancy living in the tree with the pigeon   

Tama hope you get to eat soon, although I'm sure you wont mind so much after the bottle of wine    I'm not a fan of the gadget show either, although I think it was a better option than the Alex Higgins programme DH has found to watch now. (Need a yawning icon Shemonkey    )

Shemonkey is this cycle just so short as it's after treatment?


----------



## Tama

He is still on the phone and I've had half a glass of wine and feel rather light headed    At this rate he will be getting the back of my hand rather than jacket pots, salad, mushrooms and steak!


----------



## Guest

to the gadget show  Yes always have a short cycle after tx Pompey, as if it's not bad enough that it fails then I get 2 AFs in a [email protected]@dy fortnight  Although have pretty short cycles anyway 

Tell DH if he doesn't want his steak I'll have it Tama 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Eveninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng peeps

First jab done bit of a stinger


----------



## daisy22

They always have a really good competition on the gadget show!! I'm sad- I quite like it!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I saw the charlie and the chocolate factory wedding


----------



## PompeyD

Daisy DH is like a kid in a toy shop when the competition comes on   

Shemonkey do you want to share the steak?    Hope af is out the way by the time you go to France   

Kitten glad injection all done, great you're on your way now      

Tama I think I would have just cooked for myself   

Night all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think its working its magic already feel all sorts   

The doctor asked what day of my cycle I am so I said 2 so whenthe nurse took out dildo cam said oh you bleeding a bit I thought no sh&t shurlock I am on my AF


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

How is every one


----------



## daisy22

Why the sad face kitten?


----------



## Kitten 80

Because no body was here


----------



## daisy22

I'm here!!

but got to go out in a bit!!!- need some clothes for the weekend!!


----------



## PompeyD

I'm here too    Struggling to stay awake though, might have a nap


----------



## Kitten 80

I would have a nap if I were you because you wont when bubba's come


----------



## PompeyD

I know they're getting me prepared by not letting me sleep for more than a couple of hours at a time    When have you got your first follie scan?


----------



## Kitten 80

Monday I am well excited just worried about my lining incase its not thick , because last time I was on menapur it didnt get that thick , so do you have any tips


----------



## PompeyD

Hopefully the higher dose of menopur will encourage your lining, mine never used to get particularly thick either. It will keep thickening until EC & they wouldn't have gone ahead last time if it wasn't thick enough so I wouldn't worry about it      

It's very quiet on here today


----------



## Kitten 80

I was thinking the same   

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo peeps where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies. How is everyone? I've been at my friends all day and just got home. Mixed feelings today seeing her so happy with her little man. Plus I think she is pg again, just some things she said    Wanted to ask but didn't want to hear the answer. Must be so hard for her knowing I've just had another bfn from IVF but I just don't know how I'm going to handle it when she tells me    Sorry feeling very very very    today.

Hope everyone is okay    xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hellllllllloooooooooooooooooo!

Kitten - My lining didn't ever get very thick either but you'll be o.k with the increased dose, can't wait to hear about your follie scan   

Pompey - Hiya, I've just had a couple of hours power nap I feel loads better now 

Daisy - What are you doing at the weekend that requires new clothes? Red Herring do nice mat clothes. x

Shemonkey - How you doing? Fancied fish n chips earlier and thought of you  . Tell that [email protected]@dy af witch to [email protected]@er off! or she's got me to deal with 

Tama - What time did you get your steak supper in the end? Sounds DeeeLish 

Hippy - Love the pic of your tree squater, we have a willow near our house and as much as I love willows I do worry that it will do some damage one day, it grows at a mammoth rate! The neighbours get it trimmed back every year but it soon grows back.

Arnie - How are you today?

Fraggles -     thinking of you poppet    

Hi to Susan, Dm, & Huggies hope you are all o.k x

Well I've been to the hospital and they want to increase my thyroxine tablets but apart from that been to my friends for lunch and did the tesco shop, when i got home fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours now wondering what to have for tea really wish I had a Tama at my house to cook lush meals


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama  - Sorry honey I've just read your post after sending the other one. So sorry you feeling rubbish wish there was something I could do or say but gonna send you one massive internet hug


----------



## Guest

I've just made a lasagne Bee if you fancy some  really fancy fish & chips now though!!! 

Tama, you ok my lovely? Big hugs coming your way    

Kitten, your lining will grow, here's a lining dance for you....          ... grow lining grow!!!

Yes Daisy, what's happening this weekend? 

Pompey, did you manage to have a sleep today?









Fraggles, thinking of you loads my lovely         

Arnie, follie dance for youuuu...          ... grow follies grow!!  

Hello Hippy, Huggies, Susan and Dona 

went to Tescos on way home and discovered quite a few bars of Green & Blacks cherry had mysteriously found their way into my trolley, don't know how that happened 

xxx


----------



## Susan01

Hi Ladies,

Well, back from a lovely camping trip last night, and straight into boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring ..... inset day today.

Fraggles - so, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your mum   .

Tama       Sh*t isn't it.

Shemonkey - glad to see you haven't foresaken us completely   Wont ask how your doing, but here's a cyber   for you too.

Kitten - go follies go!

Hippy, getting excited yet? 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Susan01

So sorry!

Arnie - hope your stimming is going well and those follies are growing, growing, growing!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks guys  

tobee knowing you had little lining and you fell well that means i will


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - You absolutely will 

Shemonkey - I'm sure your lasagne was much nicer than my pasta dish can't get the garlic taste out of my mouth! 

Susan -  Good to have you back


----------



## Kitten 80

I made a curry yum yum


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Sorry AWOL yesterday, was back up in Berwick and then BF was home when I got back so we took Alfie out and then dinner and then telly and then collapsing into bed in a heap!
So 3 I mean 2 stimming injections done and no twinges or anything yet, bah humbug although one injection I managed to squirt some over the worktop so not sure how much I got that night   
Kitten, how are you doing? My first scan is Monday to so we really are proper cycle buddies   
Shemonkey, not sure if you've gone off to France yet but have a great time   
Tobee hows the stinky breathe?   
Daisy, it seems that one or other of us is always going to a wedding! Did you find something to wear? 
Tama, how are you feeling today honey?     Any news from your clinic yet?   
Fraggles, sending lots of love to you and your mum     
Susan do you start this weekend too? Good luck to you and Hippy     Really hope its second time lucky for you guys (and me and Kitten!) 
Hi Pompey, Dona and anyone I've forgotten, gotta do some work! xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Arnie my love My sencond jab last night made me feel sick while doing it , when I did it first night went in smooth last night it was like piecing a chicken brest   , I am getting twinges


----------



## Tama

Morning 

Arnie I'm sure that there is something going on and there will be lots of lovely follies on Monday    I don't think I felt too much happening by the first scan but by the 2nd I was feeling full and had twinges. Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? What time is your scan Monday? No word from the clinic yet    I will give them until the end of next week then wil turn into the bi*ch from hell and call them every day    xx

Kitten what time is your scan on Monday? Sending you lots of lovely growing vibes xx

Daisy hope you are okay hun. So you are off to a wedding? Did you find something nice to wear? Hope you have a lovely time    xx

Pompey how are you feeling hun? Are you at the waddling stage yet? Bet you are excited to meet your little girls now? I did end up getting my steak dinner but not until nearly 10pm    I ended up in the garden, in the dark cooking the steak on the BBQ    xx

Tobee how are you hun? Have you got the weekend off? Hope you have something nice planned    xx

Shemonkey so you are off on holiday? Hope you have a wonderful time     xx

Susan glad you are well and have had a good few weeks. Hope all goes well when you start, this weekend is it? xx

Huggies hope you are okay hun and have managed to get the visas sorted out. Hope the move has gone okay and that when you get home you can relax a little and enjoy your new place xx

Hippy how are things with you hun? Have you anything nice planned for the weekend? The weather is so nice with us just hope it lasts for the weekend oh and next week as they start the brick work on my new room! How is the tree guest? Is he still sitting in the tree and refusing to move? xx

Fraggles thinking of you hun and sending you lots of        xx

Fran how are things with you? Are you back at work now? Hope things are going well and that you have a nice weekend xx

Dona hope you have a lovely weekend hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80

you go Tama   , 10:30 am is the time of my scan


----------



## Arnie

Hey Tama, so are you feeling a bit better about going back to work next week? You've just got to brazen it out and make loads of comments like jetting off to France and all the wonderful things you did and getting drunk with your DH and you'll be able to visibly see the jealousy on the faces of those lumbered with kids.  Was having a text conversation with SIL (  ) yesterday.  You know the super fertile one   , she wanted me to look after number one rat and I took great pleasure in saying had just booked a cottage to go away and we were going to play on the beach if it was dry and spend the week in the pub if it wasnt (obviously I didnt add I'll be on the orange juice and lemonade, she doesnt need to know that!), I really hammed up the carefree, fun life we were living!    
Kitten, sometimes the needle goes in so easily doesnt it and other times its like the bloomin thing is blunt!


----------



## Kitten 80

I had to deep breath because I was going to faint


----------



## Tama

Arnie I know you are right but I'd rather be the one with bags under my eyes from the lack of sleep due to screaming babies    My new office at work is out of the way a bit so I am going to hide in there and hope that no one finds me for the next few months! So are you off 'cottaging' (  ) this weekend?  xx

Kitten hope the injections get a little better. One trick is to make sure that there is no liquid left on the needle after you have mixed and drawn it back up. It's the liquid on the end of the needle that makes it sting and really hurt    x


----------



## Tama

Just had a letter confirming I will have to do jury service!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

The new suringes they gave me are a pain I tell ya I have to draw up first water then put into first menapur mix and draw up then into next menapur leave to side then draw up 2nd water then into 3rd menapur draw up then into 4th menapur but when you draw up the suringe starts moving back again its a pain in **** , then I drwa both mixed menapurs get all that air out chang needdle and stab   

I havent had that yet


----------



## Arnie

Kitten are you using more than one water? I have one water and 4 vials of Menopur.  Tama, thanks for the tip about the liquid on the end. and I know you'd rather be the one with the bags but believe me, it feels better (self esteem wise) to not let people who cant understand know that.  I refuse to be a victim in this.  My life is fab and just cos I dont have a baby it doesnt change anything else in my life (well it does sometimes but at those times its best to give in to it and cry and then dust yourself off).      
Jury service? when does that start?


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes the nurse said to   , well the second did


----------



## Arnie

Hmmm, I was told you can have up to 4 vials with one water.  How many vials of Menopur are you using?


----------



## Kitten 80

4 menapur , I email first nurse


----------



## Tama

Kitten I was told just one water and the 4 powders when I had to do gonal that way. I'd double check    xx

Arnie you are right, I know. Just having one last day of the Tama pitty party before next week    Jury service starts on the 20th of Sept for 2 weeks maybe more    It's the crown court too    Called dh to tell him and he said it was like the US and I would have to be locked away in a hotel room with 12 sweaty people deciding on the fate of someone!    x


----------



## Kitten 80

worried now


----------



## Tama

Don't be worried hun, the powder is the important bit so as long as you are using all the powder you will be fine, honest    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon thats what I thought


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten it wont make any difference to the drugs working whether you use 1 or 2 waters, it'll just be more diluted   
Tama wonder what case you'll get, hope it's something exciting    It'll give you another break from work too    Don't think I'm waddling too badly yet!

Morning Arnie


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks Pompey


----------



## Tama

I know this sounds bad but when I got the letter I thought great some time away from work - I've just had nearly 6 weeks off    I guess the first part of my holiday wasn't too bad, I was off and had tx to get into but now with a bfn I just feel like I need to be away from work and the questions. Guess I got my wish! Not sure what it will be but at the Crown Court its the serious cases    Glad you are not waddling yet hun    xx


----------



## Arnie

Hey Tama, you carry on with the pity party. I'm sure mine lasted about a year when I was waiting for tx to start!     Dont blame you being pleased about having time off.  By then you would have had 2 weeks at work and you'll need a break, hee hee! Its always nice having an excuse not to go to work!
Kitten, as Pompey and Tama have said using more water isnt a problem just perhaps more fiddly and more to inject   
Hi Pompey, how are you diddling?!!! ... just thought that wasnt me being personal just meant how are you?!!


----------



## Tama

Hiya Arnie. I have just started a new diary and had a good off load so feeling much better plus am making myself a toasted cheese sandwich which always cheers me up    Think you are right two weeks at work then two weeks off and then when I go back there will only be about 2-3 weeks and then it's half term       What are you doing today? x


----------



## Arnie

Sounds perfect Tama! I'm sort of faffing around the house.  Since I dont have any work feel obliged to do housework and such boring stuff! Hee hee! Am being Ms Housewife at the moment, not a job that suits me much I have to say, hee hee! Might pop out in a bit to see a friend, as long as I'm back and chained to the sink by the time BF gets home he'll never know.


----------



## Tama

Arnie too funny. I love being at home. Have done two lots of washing which is out on the line and am in the process of cleaning the house. All but one room is done. Need to put away some towels and sheets. I can't be bothered to go out but will sit in the garden with a cuppa and read my new book - I'm obssessed with it! All this immune business really makes me want to find out what is going on with my body! Don't work too hard!! You are like me, if I've not done much during the day I rush about just before dh gets home and then he thinks I've been hard at work all day      x


----------



## Arnie

You've done better than me then, only managed one room totally, not helped that I was trying to clean round a dog on one bed and a cat on the other, then hoovered and two loads of washing, kitchen still a state and thats the most important cos he'll walk in and if that looks good he's immediately happy and relaxed (cos he's an environmental health officer and sees the sh&ttiest places it stresses him out to come home to mess) Just read your diary, interested in your sticky blood comments.  Obviously I have really clotty afs which put down to my endometriosis but is that something different do you think Dr Tama?!!!


----------



## Tama

Funny my dh is the same about the kitchen    It's always the first room I do    Well Dr. Tama is only going on what she has read in the book and hasn't finished it yet! It states that if you suffer from a blood clotting disorder that this can stop embies implanting and growing. I too have clotty af this could be nothing more than clotty af but could be a sign of something else - guess the same goes for you. They say low dose aspirin can help and clinics do give injections - can't think of the drug but thins the blood. Think I need to keep reading.....


----------



## Kitten 80

I would love to go home and do house work and sit in garden


----------



## Tama

Sorry Kitten you stuck at work?    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yer well boring and what is it with moany men today think I will put a sign on dorr NO MOANY MEN


----------



## Tama

Maybe NO MEN


----------



## Kitten 80

yep think thats better


----------



## Guest

I'm doing Jury service the week starting the 13th September Tama, we'll be Jury service buddies!!   xxx


----------



## Tama

Really Shemonkey that's spooky! I have to say I am interested to see what happens - think I may have watched too much US tv and have a 'TV view' on what is going to happen    You okay hun? x


----------



## Kitten 80

I would be usless so easy to convinced


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh I don't no what to think now , lady on other thread said she thinks its watering it down


----------



## Tama

Hun the liquid is just a sterilized water that breaks down the powder so you can inject it. The powder doesn't become weak because of the water, you are getting 4 powders and that's all that counts. I would call/email the clinic to put your mind at rest but all is okay. Try the next injection with just one water and see how you get on    xx


----------



## Guest

Kitten, it doesn't make any difference how much water you use  my clinic said I could use 1, 2 or 3 if I wanted and the only difference would be how much it stung when it went in, the less water you use the more it stings! You are still getting the same amount of drug 

I have clotty AFs too (can't remember who mentioned them now  ) and told my consultant about it, he said I could take aspirin if I wanted but there was no evidence that it definitely helps... I took it anyway though 

Are you looking forward to Jury Service Tama? I am a bit so long as I get something juicy but it can be a lot of sitting around waiting, also it will be a lot like being at work for me 

Right, probably won't be on again till Weds as leaving at 5 in the morning, wil be in England tomorrow while they all cycle from Tungbridge Wells to the Channel Tunnel so can check in on my phone but once in the tunnel no FF for 4 days  Am finding myself wanting to come on more and more again now as feeling a bit left out







!!! Have a fabulous weekend everyone, bye bye 

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten as the others have said watering it down just means you have more to inject, not that the drugs wont be working    Try not to worry   

Arnie did you escape to a friend's house?   

Tama book sounds interesting, hope you can get some more tests done before your next tx   

Shemonkey hope you have a lovely time in France and cope without us for 4 days, that is a long time to be in a tunnel


----------



## Kitten 80

nurse came back and said the same so I will use 1 water as it makes mee feel faint injecting all that   

Thanks ladys   , see I do have my wobbles


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey hope you have a good time. Will miss you, four days is a long time    I asked my clinic about taking aspirin but he laughed at me!    Think immune issues are a bit taboo! xx

Pompey you okay hun? I seem to be watching car crash TV this afternoon, am watching home birth diaries    Why oh why am I watching people having their lovely babies?    Can't seem to stop! xx

Kitten glad the nurse told you that things are okay hun xx

Right back to watching babies being born.....the current woman aready has six children, three live with their father, 1 with her mum and 2 with her and she is having no.7!    I mean WTF.............why am I watching


----------



## Fran74

Tama and Shemonkey, well, I'm jealous! Where's my jury service letter? Grrrr.


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, have a lovely weekend in France


----------



## Kitten 80

What side is that  on Tama?


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - Have a lovely time in France, take care and we will def miss you over the next few days 

Tama - Turn it off!  I got a jury service letter just after I turned 18 and they turned me away as they didn't need all of us that turned up  , I think its coz back then I looked about 12 years old! 

Kitten - Glad you got it sorted with the nurse and good luck for monday - grow follies grow! 

Arnie - Hope you got some time with your friend and got the kitchen sorted for dh  My dh being a chef is such a messy [email protected] in the kitchen but occasionally when he has a day off he is v good at giving it a good clean down its just 90% of the time I'm wiping up after him  . Oh and my breath has just about recovered from tea last night 

Pompey - I've just spent some time with twin girlies today and thought of you, they are the prettiest little lady's and lots of fun too. 

Susan and Hippy - Are you both ready to start tx again and raring to go! 

Well I'm absolutely knackered! Been to see an old friend and her girls and then saw my nanny and she is getting used to using an electric car/scooter thing but needed me to walk with her as she is still building up her confidence on it, it was really funny watching her use it and she managed to reverse it into the wall then the garage door a couple of times  don't worry she wasn't hurt but I'm not sure how long the scooter will last!


----------



## HippyChicky

tobe ~ I *think* i'm ready to start d/regging on Sunday but I wouldn't say I was raring to go just yet


----------



## Susan01

I'm like you Hippy - I almost keep forgetting that I'm starting downregging on Monday. Infact, perhaps you'd all better remind me just in case!!! It's funny doing it second time around   

Shemonkey - have a fab, adult-only, no kids, holiday. Do all those things that parents out there would be really jealous of. And tell the world through ********.

I once got called for Jury service when I lived in Scotland. We all turned up to the court, and then the trial was postponed and we all got sent away - total anti-climax!

Anyway, my midge bites are just starting to fade, and I sure slept well in a nice comfy bed. But I'm missing the wonderful, wonderful moonlight and stars of being out in the wild.

Hippy - don't think I asked how Solfest was. Did you have a great time?


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Yep escaped to friend's house and ended up staying far too long so only just had time to hang another load of washing out before BF came home, still think the house looked pretty clean   , by my standards anyway!    
Tobee, have such a funny vision of your nanny reversing into a garage! She sounds like she'll be terrorising the streets in no time! 
Kitten, think i'd go for one water too, less liquid to inject   
Shemonkey, have a fab time in France and i'll keep you updated via text so you dont suffer too badly with withdrawl symptoms, did think you'd starting increasing your FF usage again!   
Hippy, sure you and Susan will be ready to get started on Sunday    
Fran, i've never done any jury service either   
Huggies, are you back yet?
Fraggles, thinking of you honey   
Tama, get reading, your going to be my IF consultant from now on!   .


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I'll remind you to start sniffing on Monday if you remind me to start on Sunday. When are you expecting EC to be ? And yes, me and hubby had a great time at Solfest (see ** for the piccies)


----------



## Guest

Ah bless your nanny bee  

Good luck susan and hippy, woo hoo really hope it works this time!

Good luck arnie and kitten for your scans, woo hoo really hope it works for you too!

Have a great weekend, miss you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lovely peeps i did 1 water tonight it stung a bit and i have a lump there but its going down


----------



## Dona-Marie

just a quick one morning u lovley ladies 

Had scan yesterday bubs weighs approx 2lb 13oz bigger than my brother when he was born at 32 weeks he weighed in at 2lb 8oz on the 3rd day also got my GTT results back i am border line just to keep an eye on what i eat which i do anyways with dh being diabetic back in 4 weeks fo another scan to make sure bubs isnt getting too big too quick


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps it is ok to have bms while stimming till 3 days before ec


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, i avoided sex during stimming, to be honest I never felt like doing it anyway during that time


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten I only avoided BMS for the few days before EC. Has the lump gone down from last night's injection?

Hippy & Susan not long until you both start    these are the cycles for you    

Dona lovely sized bubs you've got there    Has the pain settled down at all?   

Shemonkey hope you're having a good day   

Arnie hope those follies are busy growing whilst you're having a relaxing weekend    

Bee hope you are having a quieter day, is your nanny terrorising the neighbourhood on her own today?   

Fraggles still thinking of you    

Tama have we lost you to the immune book?    I watched those home birth diaries too, do wonder where they find these people from   

Daisy hope you're having a lovely weekend, were you going to a wedding or am I confused   

Fran how are you getting on? Have you got your 12 week scan date yet?   

Huggies hope all is okay with you   

Hadn't been home long and the garage called to say that DH's car is ready to be picked up from it's MOT so got to go out again    Might treat myself to some cake when we get back


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi pompey yes it has gone down now im finding i am a bit umpy of late blooming mood swings


----------



## Susan01

In case I don't get on later, Hippy - remember to start sniffing tomorrow!
My estimated EC date is 11 October - what about yours Hippy?


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, my EC should hopefully be the 12th October, we can compare sniffs and injections this tx. Got my bottle of Synarel out and it's next to the bed ready for the morning.


----------



## Kitten 80

Where is my cycle bud arnieeeeee when do you think your ec will be


----------



## Arnie

Hi, just a quickie as going out in a minute.  Dont have an estimated EC day yet Kitten but my ovaries have just today started really aching so hoping on Monday have good news.  I think last time I stimmed for 12 days and then EC 2 days later.  Gotta go.  Talk to you later my lovelys anddont forget to start sniffing tomorrow Hippy!xxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Don't forget to sniff! Wish there was a sniffing icon  
Arnie - Hope you have a good night out 

Kitten - bms is fine during stimms as far as I know just not less than 3 days before ec, so you've still got time for a quickie  
Pompey - Hope the car hasn't cost u a fortune and you enjoyed your cake when you got back 

Dm - Great news that baby is doing well  hope you are feeling o.k?

Well I've been feeling washed out and nauseus today so literally stayed at home and done nothing but sofa surf and eat and sleep. Feel a bit better now but wish dh was here for a cuddle.


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls!!

No i havn;t been at a wedding. Me and dh do some volountary work at chatsworth house each year at an event they have there!!

Thought my computer would work but is seriously playing up!!

i'm home tomorow night so I'll be back on Monday!!

Am thinking of you all


----------



## Tama

Hippy remember to sniff    xx

Hope everyone is well. Back later off to have some breakfast and a cuppa before we walk the dogs xx


----------



## HippyChicky

I've sniffed but think I've lost the knack of doing them, a bit did run out of my nose, hopefully will be better tonight. I'm scared now !!!!


----------



## Susan01

Hey well done Hippy - hope the scared feeling has gone down a bit now   

Daisy - hope you enjoy your event

Kitten and Arnie - hope those follies are growing!

Tobe - hope you're feeling a bit better today   

Pompey - did you have cake?

AFM - still enjoying this lovely autumn sunshine. Might potter in the garden a bit. I'm going to make a concerted effort this term to not stress about work, and make sure I enjoy life just like in the hols. It's so easy to let it get to me....


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, well done for starting sniffing Hippy, natural to be a bit scared starting off again but with a bit of luck this could be your time      and in about 9 months you'll be meeting your bubs!
Susan, are you all ready for starting tomorrow? Hope you can stayed relaxed when back at work. I'm making a real effort not to stress about stuff this time and mostly its working.   
Kitten, have your ovaries started aching yet? Was standing up quite a lot last night and mine were really sore by the end of the night.  Think its ok to have bms whilst stimming, probably quite good to make sure DH is getting rid of the manky old sperm leaving nice fresh stuff    We had a good old session last night, unfortunately BF cant remember it as he was totally plastered, nice!!!! Really hoping tomorrow they give me an idea about when EC might be    .
Tama, have you had a nice weekend? Are you ready for tomorrow?   
Tobee, hope you're feeling a bit better today    
Hi Daisy , talk to you tomorrow   
Pompey, did you have cake? We went to our local allotment garden show and there was also a section for home made cakes so have just finished off the last of the ones we bought, yum   
Dona, glad the scan went well.  Whats GTT?
Hey Shemonkey, hope you're having a fab time in France 
Hi Fraggles, thinking of you my love    xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy good luck for tonight, sure you'll be sniffing like a pro again before you know it    

Susan hope you managed to get out in your garden this afternoon, weather has been a bit changeable here    Good luck for tomorrow do you sniff or inject for your DR?    

Arnie glad to hear BF is supporting you by giving up the drink too    That homemade cake sounds nice, I may have more cake later when my stomach has recovered from the lovely roast DH cooked me    Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you've got lots of lovely follies      What time are you being scanned?

Daisy guess I dreamt the wedding then    hope you've had a good weekend   

Tama are you still out walking the dogs?      Hope you've had a nice day with DH   

Bee car passed it's MOT so not too expensive, it's just my car that eats money    Are you feeling better today?   

Kitten lots of luck for your follie scan too, hope it's all looking good     

Hello to everyone else   

I went shopping this morning which was a bit much so been taking it easy this afternoon. Got 36 week scan and consultant in morning so hopefully will be finding out how & when they are going to be delivering the girls


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck with the scan tomorrow Pompey xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie and Kitten - Good luck with your scans tomorrow hope those follies are nice and big for you       

Pompey - I look forward to hearing how the girls are doing and when you are likely to see them, so so excited!!! 

Hippy - Hope the sniffing goes better next time hon! I know you feel a bit scared its only natural, just take each little step at a time and try not to think to far forward easier said than done perhaps but it helped me doing it that way.   

Tama - Hope you have had a good day sweetie, when do you go back to school? How are you feeling about going back? 

Susan - I hope the first term goes well for you and hope your first sniff goes well tomorrow 

 Thank you for your messages I feel much better today, have had a nice roast dinner and seen the family.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, don't forget to sniff when you wake up tomorrow.

Tobe ~ just sniffed and think I've remembered how to do it, all stayed up my nose this time


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps i have been in blooming minor injury this afternoon dh as he had to have stitches in his leg and his on antibiotics i then got worried encas this effected his little men for ec but i think im just over reacting.

arnie my overys were really hurting they even woke me from a deep sleep, good luck tomorrow hon.

pompey good luck hon


----------



## Arnie

Good luck to you too Kitten. My scan is at 9ish so will log on when I get into the office.  Am sure DH's swimmers will be fine by EC so dont worry about that.
Night all, am nik knackered.xxx


----------



## Susan01

Kitten and Arnie - good luck with your scans      

AFM 1st sniff down....


----------



## Arnie

Well done Susan .. you're well and truly back on the IVF rollercoaster again now!!!!
So scan ok, have 5 over 10mm on one side and 1 over 10mm on the other and lots of little ones, lining is 8mm so just where I should be for day 6 apparantly.  Should hear from the clinic later when they've looked at my blood test about whether increase/decrease dosage.  Hoping to get an idea about EC too.
Cant wait to hear how your scan went Kitten     
Byeeeeeee, xxx


----------



## Arnie

Just heard from Shemonkey .... she says hi to everyone and her face aches from laughing so fair to say she's probably having a good time


----------



## daisy22

morning girlies!!!

Hi Susan, Yay to getting started!!!! Liking your new attitude to work as well!!!   


Hi Arnie, good luck with your scan this morning    Sounds good that your ovaries are twinging!!

Hi kitten, poor dh!! I am sure Abx wont affect his   

Hi Hippy Yay!! for starting sniffing again!!   

Hi Toobee, glad your feeling better hun!   

Hi Pompey!! Cant believe your 36 weeks!!!!    Good luck with your scan this morning hun!!   

Hi Tama, did you and dh have a lovely sunday? How are you my lovely lady?   

Hi DM, really glad your scan went well. Try not to worry about the diabetes hun- if your careful with your diet it should be fine and even if you do end up with it, it wont last beyond the pregnancy hun.    


Hi shemonkey, glad your having a good time hun!!!!

Hi Fran and fraggles!!   

AFM, had a lovely weekend. Managed to buy some gorgeous tunic tops from next and fat face - not maternity!! Ans some leggings. Should see me through the next few months! Maternity clothes are a bit minging!!! Got a midwife appt this appt this afternoon.


----------



## Dona-Marie

Morning ladies

Yes pompey still getting the pain its driving me mad 

Arnie its a test they do if ave diabetes in the family and because my mum, nan where type 1 which is insulin independant i ave to ave it check i would ave to have it checked even if i wasnt pg 

Daisy i hope so i am not too bothered if ave to go on tablets its if i ave to go on insulin i am not looking forward to 

Kitten hope dh isnt in too much pain 
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie glad all looking good at your scan, well on your way now    Good to hear Shemonkey is having a fun time   

Bee glad you're feeling better, have you got to work much this week?   

Susan hope sniffing went okay?   

Hippy you okay today?   

Kitten waiting for your scan news    Hope it's all good    How is your DH today? 

Daisy glad you got some nice tops, I've found Next maternity stuff to be the best, plenty of space    Hope all goes okay with the midwife   

Dona not long until your birthday, have you made any plans yet? Sorry to hear you're still in pain   

Tama hope all okay with you?   

  to everyone else   

All looking good with the girls, consultant happy with their growth pattern, finally    I'm also okay to try for natural delivery    booked in for induction on 20th September


----------



## Dona-Marie

Arnie great news on ur scan 

Ive decided to go to the Indian in the village with DH, my dad and MIL and the meet a few freinds in the local pub for a bitter shandy has for a present not sure if i want new phone or spend the money on bubs ive got until tomorrow to decided has dh is taking me into town 

Kitten hope scan went well


----------



## Arnie

Didnt notice you were so close to your birthday Dona, eeeeeek! Very exciting!
Pompey, your girls are going to be born on my birthday probably (21st!!!!), even more exciting! Glad consultant finally happy with the growth of the twins, hopefully you can relax for the final couple of weeks.    
Where's that Kitten?!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps a quick post then I shall read

I have a grade b womb which is brilliant apparently, right side a 12 an 11 5 small left side a 3x10 and 11 and a 6.5 mm lining







thats the good news, bad news is they have found that I have fluid in my tube which every woman has but mine is a lot lot more and is toxic to eggs embryo's sperm so they have told me to come back wednesday for scan to see how I am and if fluid has increased or gone and at ec they will becarful to avoid it, I am waiting for phone call to see if I have to up or down my dose.


----------



## Arnie

Well those follies and lining sound great Kitten! Does the fluid in your tubes not affect implantation? Is it just they have to avoid it during EC? Fingers crossed it will have gone down by Wednesday anyway


----------



## Kitten 80

I think they just have to avoid it thats what she said    I just feel    I don't no why I think maybe because she said that why your not gettin pg the fluid is killing eggs as they go down.


----------



## Arnie

Not the most sensitive way to put it Kitten, silly nurse!    Try and see it as a positive that its not your eggs or uterus thats the problem just the motorway in between! Anyway, she was only guessing probably, they dont know.  This fluid hasnt been mentioned before has it? xx


----------



## Arnie

Just heard from CARE. Got to continue with the 300 menopur and back for another scan and bloods on Wednesday.  xx


----------



## Kitten 80

once but never been a problem    I no your right I  need to get my    head on


----------



## Kitten 80

still waiting to here


----------



## Arnie

Come on Kitten my lovely, even I have my positive head on at the moment


----------



## Kitten 80

I no I should look at it your way its just the motor way which I am by passing


----------



## Fraggles




----------



## Kitten 80

I had the call they are upping dose to 6 powder    start overtrile injections tonight


----------



## Dona-Marie

great news on ur scan kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

yer it is just mini glitch


----------



## daisy22

Hi Arnie, how did I miss the post about your scan earlier- what a numpty I am!!    Well it all sounds very good!!  


Hey kitten that scan sounds fab hun!!    Like Arnie says if its just congestion on the motorway you could think of it as giving your eggs a helicopter ride to avoid the traffic jam!!


Hi DM, You have to have something lovely for your 40th birthday!! Its a special occasion!!

Hi Fraggles, you nearly finished yet?


----------



## daisy22

I forgot to say MW appt went well. Downs risk is 1:22,000 which is aparently very low. Think baby is starting to wriggle a bit too!


----------



## Dona-Marie

glad midwife appointment went well daisy


----------



## Kitten 80

oh what does it feel like when baby wriggles


----------



## Arnie

Hey thats brilliant you've started to feel the baby wiggle Daisy and great news about your low downs risk!!!   
Kitten, do you think they are upping your powders cos they want your eggs to mature quicker? There's no way I'm going to be ready for EC as early as you.  I wonder if your clinic just tend to speed you along whereas mine seems to slow me down at every opportunity


----------



## Arnie

I really reallly really hope I get to EC as early as you Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks Arnie , I think I just buggered my cetrotide up didnt realise it was a screw cap and some come out    DHbeing an ****


----------



## daisy22

Is only very subtle at the minute- the other day after i sneezed violently it felt like when you leave your tummy behind in a lift but much lower down. most of the time is like a very subtle popping at the minute- I can only just notice it TBH.

Kitten, I'm sure its fine hun- dont worry


----------



## Kitten 80

bet thats lovely


----------



## Tama

Hello ladies

Arnie great news about the scan hun. Glad all is going along nicely    I'm sure that EC wont be too far off I'm going to guess Monday next week    How are you feeling about it all? Thanks for the txt this am made me smile you'll be pleased to know I was a brave girl and didn't have any tears    It was so busy only just had a chance to reply! Pleased Shemonkey is having a nice time, please send her my love xx

Kitten so pleased things are looking good    I'm sure the fluid is nothing to worry about - they would tell you if it was    When is your next scan? xx

Hiya Daisy glad you had a nice weekend. Sp pleased the MW appointment went well and that you are starting to feel bubble    I'm okay'ish, up and down. Work was okay but did have a few comments which made me    but didn't cry! xx

Pompey so pleased the appointment wen't well    Can't believe you will be meeting the girls in two week    I'm so happy for you    xx

Hippy so pleased the sniffing is going well. Hope the dr'ing stage doesn't drag too much for you and that you'll soon be stimming    x

Susan whoop whoop so pleased you have finally started    Hope it goes well xx

Dona hope things with you are okay hun xx

Tobee how are you hun? Are you working this week or are you off? xx

Fraggle you okay hun? Sending you tones of     xx

Fran how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Huggies hope things are okay and that you are back home in your lovely new place    xx

Well today was the first day back. I was very busy which was good but did have a few comments which made my tummy turn. I was a brave little Tama and held it together. Think I am doing this more for dh. He said to me at the weekend that he was so happy to have his wife back as I seemed happier and was smiling, bless. Didn't want to tell him I am dying inside and just putting on a brave face for him. So one day down only 9 to go then I start jury service! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

wednesday


----------



## Tama

Good luck for Wednesday Kitten    I'm sure you will be in for EC before you know it    x

DH has only just left London due to some probs with the trains this evening. I've had no lunch and am v hungry! Just opened a bag of crisps and a bottle of wine             - yep feel like all of them today!


----------



## Kitten 80

I thought trains were ok now


----------



## Tama

Something to do with the signals!    He has text to say he is on a train and left Liverpool Street so that's good! I'm sooooooooooooo bored! What is everyone doing this evening? x


----------



## Kitten 80

well I have already freeked out so you can cross that of the list hmmm might ignor DH and read


----------



## Tama

Why have you freaked out hun? Oh and what has dh done? x


----------



## Kitten 80

spilt the cetrotide a little as I didnt realise that it was a screw cap    so freeked out that I didnt get the whole dose and DH has been snapping at me for every thing I say


----------



## Tama

to dh and don't freak out sweetie    Oh and give dh another    .............   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

nope not talking to him


----------



## Tama

Good naughty dh


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie sure you'll be ready for ec before you know it and good they are scanning you regularly     

Kitten lots of lovely follies    Good that they've noticed the fluid and can avoid it    Sorry your DH is being a pain   

Tama first day out the way now, sorry you had to cope with stupid people    Enjoy your wine and hope your DH isn't too late getting home. I have an evening of tv and FF planned   

Daisy glad all went well at midwife and your Down's risk is nice and low. Exciting that you're starting to feel bubble, I was never sure if I just had wind   

Fraggles hope you're getting on okay


----------



## Arnie

Evening all, just getting ready to do injections but thought would pop on quickly. Kitten, i'm sure you didnt lost much of the active stuff and    to DH.  Tama, the thing with putting a brave face on is that after a time you realise that its actually not as much effort as it used to be and that actually sometimes you were quite happy without trying    ..... only as long as you can come on here and vent is what I've found!    
Hi Pompey, oooh, I hope so.  Really want to get to EC by the end of the weekend, giving me a chance to have a blasto put back before going away on the 18th     
Right, can hear BF getting out of the shower so signing off now but might be back later xxxx


----------



## Tama

Evening Arnie thanks for the    I'm sure you will have EC by Monday hun   xx 

Hiya Pompey you okay? I seem to have had half a bottle on my own    No sign of dh and I feel rather wobbly! x


----------



## PompeyD

Tama there isn't much in half a bottle nowadays, I blame bigger glasses    

Arnie that would be great to go away with a little blast or 2 on board, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Tama

Oh Pompey I totally agree    it's like bars of chocolates they seem so much smaller now a days I''m having to by family bars    What are you up to this evening? Is everything ready for the girls now? x


----------



## PompeyD

I'm just sitting, might write DH a to do list    Think everything is ready, few more bits to squeeze into my hospital bag and bit more sorting out of our stuff to do. DH is making me watch the gadget show again


----------



## Tama

I'm lucky dh isn't back so can watch Friends - makes me smile still after watching most of them about 10 times! Glad all is ready. Do you find the birthing diaries help you get ready? I can't stop watching them    I would love to have a home birth (if I ever get the chance to be pg) but dh really isn't into the idea - thinks the birthing pool would mess up our oak floors    x


----------



## HippyChicky

think my hubby must be ill or something, he's watching Jedward on ITV2


----------



## PompeyD

Tama I've been recording the old Friends to watch in the day, our box is full of them    Having twins I'm more limited on birthing options as they like to monitor both babies, would have liked a water birth otherwise. Don't think I would have wanted a home birth though I'm a bit like your DH and wouldn't like the mess    I would like to avoid c-section if possible but know it may end up that way, keen to be back home as soon as possible. Have you finished reading your immune book?

Hippy that is worrying


----------



## Tama

oh no! That show looks    Hope he switches over Hippy    You okay? xx

Pompey the books is huge so still reading! Have found a clinic to do the tests just need to register with them. I just want some answers even if the answers say there is nothing wrong. I really hope things go as you would like    Guess the main thing is that the girls are okay and you get home in a day or two     xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh my overys lol they are doing something , that flipping cetrotide jab made my leg swell so it must of done something its slowly deflated lol


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm ok Tama, I'd forgotten that the Synarel gives me headaches. Can I just say something, this time around I'm not scared of the drugs and the procedure, I'm more scared of it not working again 

Pompey, glad your scan went well and can't believe the twinnies will be here in 2 weeks time.

Tama, I think the fact the term "unexplained" makes us feel the way we do, if we had something wrong I think we'd all cope a lot better as they can then do something to help the problem. xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, it's good you can feel that the jab has done something, fingers crossed you get some nice juicy follies by Friday


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi hippy i have a massive head ache as well so i feel for you ive had it since starting jabs


----------



## PompeyD

Tama definitely just want them out safely    Good that you found a clinic to do the tests, unexplained is so hard and lots of people do seem to have success after finding they have immune issues    

Hippy hope the headaches aren't too bad    No reason it wont work this time Hippy     

Kitten sounds like your follies are having a growth party


----------



## Fran74

Tama, good on ya for coping well with work today. One of the teachers I work with came back on her first day after being off on maternity leave to announce she is 14 weeks pg!! Flippin crazy! This then prompted another one to announce. Schools are such evil, unforgiving places at times aren't they but you did amazingly well to keep it together. Are you reading the Dr Beer book? I have a copy of that. It did my head in a bit- too many long words and not enough pictures. 

Kitten and Arnie, your EC has come round round so quickly. Yeay, good luck. 

Hello everyone else. I am so busy with the start of term at the moment but am still popping in when I can so see how you are all doing. I have my 12 week scan tomorrow- am sh*tting self. Will let you know how I get on. 

Night night xx


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck tomorrow Fran x


----------



## PompeyD

Fran hope all goes okay tomorrow, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Tama

Good luck Fran for tomorrow    

Will try to get on tomorrow. Off to bed. All that wine has gone to my head


----------



## Susan01

Just a quick post because it's very, very late for me! But I did enjoy watching Last of the Mohicans.

Fran - best of luck with the scan.

Tama - well done for surviving the first day back.

Pompey - excellent news on the twins

Hippy - I know what you mean about the headaches - me too.

Arnie and Kitten - both sounding good on those follies.

And now ... bed ....


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps is it normal to have a skin reaction like bee stings with cetrotide.


----------



## HippyChicky

think I'm going to be really suffering with all the side effects this time, as well as the headache last night, I have felt so sick during the night as well and feel like I could sleep forever


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, just found this about Cetrotide

Common (affect between 1 in 10 and 1 in 100 people)

    * Redness, swelling or itching at the injection site.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you Dippy hippy thats whats happening so I feel normaal now   , got the full dose this morning   , but yes not feel good this tx I must admit


----------



## Arnie

I've also found this tx more difficult than the last one, more side effects and mood swings   
Kitten, hope your skin reacton goes down quickly   
Fran, wishing you so much good luck for your scan today       
Tama, hope today is ok at work and insensitive people keep away from you   
Hippy, I remember I was soooooo tired the first week of downregging and the headaches were bad but they dont last   
Susan, last of the mohicans is a really good film, its one of BF's favorite films, do you have any side effects yet?
Ok Alfie wants letting out, be back later xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Its slowly going but still warm at injection site


----------



## PompeyD

Sorry to hear of all the nasty side effects, hope they settle down soon and sending lots of positivity to you all


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Pompey


----------



## daisy22

Morning girlies!!

Hi Tama, hope work is better this morning and the stupid people are keeping   

Hi kitten, sorry your not feeling quite so good this time around. If the injection site is sore try putting some ice on it to cool it down.

Hi Arnie, fingers crossed for EC sooner rather than later hun     Do you have another scan in the morning- I bet they'll have grown loads!!

Hi hippy, sorry your suffering so much.   The only thing that helped me during DR'ing was drinking loads of water. Hope it settles soon   

Hi shemonkey, how are you- are you back from the bike race yet?

Hi fran, i love that film- i watched it last night too!! Daniel day lewis is sooooo sexy!!! phwoar!! i love the scene where he is looking at her and she says 'what are you looking at sir?' 'why I'm looking at you miss!'    I know its scary but your 12 week scan will be fab- you wont believe how big baby will be! I'm sure everything will be fine hun   .

Hi Pompey, really exciting  that in a few weeks your girls will be here!! Are you getting excited now?


AFM, Am organising my friends baby shower for thurs evening. Got really cross with my very pregnant friend last night. There are about 25 people coming and I'm cooking lasagne- some people are coming after work and she asked if i could do food in 2 sittings. Ummm NO- its not a flippin restaurant!!!!    If they cant be here at the time it starts they can have it re heated. I'm hosting the party, paying for and cooking for the food- they can flippin well like it or lump it!!! Any way my reply was a bit curt to had to send an apology this morning. Naughty grumpy daisy!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Think I will send you to    my DH


----------



## Dona-Marie

good luck Fran with ur scan cant wait to see pics 

Morning Crazy Ladies

AFM bubs has the hiccups and kicking his/her mummy real good this morning, at the mo feeling sick    had some weetabix had to give the dog them has it made me feel worse going to ave a cuppa a piece of dry toast

Pompey can i ask what u have packed in ur hospital bag has i keep getting dif answer and i am getting rather confused now which doesnt take much nowadays oh yeah decided to get a new phone and something for my little wrestler


----------



## Kitten 80

I keep trumping    is this a side affect


----------



## daisy22

Could be kitten unless you had beans or cabbage for lunch!!


----------



## PompeyD

Dona will pm you   

Kitten   

Daisy can't believe your friend would ask you to do 2 sittings    Hope it all goes okay that's a lot of people. I'm very excited about them being here, slightly nervous about the actual arrival   

Tama hope work is going okay today   

Arnie how are you feeling now?   

Fran how did the scan go?


----------



## Kitten 80

I think I am going to just ignor my DH he is rude and nasty   , at laest you ladys are nice


----------



## Arnie

Kitten, just read your diary.  Your DH is being a real w&nker! How dare he say 'its all about you'?!!!!! Its both of you trying to have a baby     and of course you panic when you spilt some of the drug, as you say its not a game!   So sorry you're feeling alone this time    
Daisy, think  you were right to put your foot down about the two sittings!
Hi Pompey, i'm feeling fine.  Got a bit achy when out walking Alfie this morning so think i'm going to have to cut the walks a bit shorter for a while.  Really hope the follies have grown loads for tomorrow


----------



## Kitten 80

oh it continues arnie I text him to ask is he ok being nice, didnt reply so I put Hello , hecame back with , look I am really busy and don't have time to ease your paraniod mind


----------



## daisy22

Kitten, wot a numpty hes being!!!


----------



## Arnie

hmmmm, think numpty is a little kind Daisy!


----------



## Arnie

Hey you could send a jokey one back Kitten in response to your paranoid mind comment ..... 'who said that? whose there?!!!!' hee hee!


----------



## Kitten 80

he is smart he would come back better and probably angry      ****


----------



## Arnie

Just heard from Shemonkey, the wally has only gone and fallen off a segway (whatever one of those are?!!!) and cut her face quite badly.  Shes in hospital and has had 9 stitches! Told her that'll learn her for having lots of fun!xxx


----------



## Arnie

its one of those wheely Mall Cop things!


----------



## Fran74

Oh no Poor Shemonkey. I am still none the wiser about a segway though. Can you tell her to get well soon from me Arnie. Good luck for your scan tomorrow- hope you have lots of nice follies.

Kitten, hope you sort things out with DH soon. 

Blimey daisy, you're brave cooking for 25 people. Hope it goes well.

Hippy, hope your side effects aren't too bad.

hi everyone else- have shed loads of work to do tonight and really can't be arsed so better get on with it. 

Scan went well- mental! The picture didn't come out too good though as I couldn't stop laughing. I had a dream last night that the scan was of a 17 year old chinese boy wearing shades (DH part chinese) and then another one that it was actually a squeeky plastic toy- thankfully it was neither and all looked well. Unbelievable. This happens to other people, not me. You have all been amazing FFs thanks a million for your support over the last couple of years, I know I would have lost the plot ages ago if it wan't for you lot on here.


----------



## Kitten 80

Shemonkey what are you like


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Work has been mad and didn't have a moment to get onto FF all day   

Shemonkey you poor sausage    Hope the face is okay. I went on one of those things in Vancouver - nightmare! xx

Arnie work was okay thanks hun. Not too many teachers in today so I didn't have to deal with too many idiots! How has your day been? Scan tomorrow? Good luck     Text me and let me know how you get on xx

Daisy I can't believe the cheak of your friend    Hope it goes well and if they can't turn up on time like you say they can have the lovely food heated up either that or bring a sandwich    Hope you are feeling okay. Work wasn't too bad and only another week and a half and I'll be off doing jury service! xx

Kitten I think you should give dh the cold sholder and ignore him.    I really don't think men can understand what this is like for us, the drugs, the tests, the poking and prodding etc. Their part is quite nice really    Hope you are okay    Sending you lots of luck for tomorrow    xx

Pompey how was your day hun? Hope you are putting your feet up and telling dh to do all the work    xx

Fran I am so pleased for you. I can only imagine how happy, relieved, amazed you must be today. Congrats    xx

Hippy how are you feeling hun? Hope you are not getting too many s/e xx

Susan hope you too are feeling okay and that the dr'ing is going well xx

Fraggles thinnking of you hun and hoping you are okay     xx

Huggies not sure if you are home yet but hope you are okay and that the new house is lovely    xx

Tobee how are you hun? Are you at work this week or having some time at home? Hope you are well xx

Dona hope things with you are okay xx

AFM nothing much is happening. Still no letter from the clinic re a FU appointment and if I am to get one. I have been looking into some immune testing and found a clinic so will register with them to have the testing done once I have seen the cons at the clinic (I will get seen!!) and after I have been to my GP. Someone on FF told me that some GP's (the nice kind ones) will do some basic first stage testing for you. So I'd like to see what the cons have to say, then see my GP and then go for the testing in London. I know that the test may show nothing up but after reading my book I feel like maybe there is something that has not been picked up on. If not I will know that I have done everything I can to make this happen! Sorry need to off load as I haven't been on all day    x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - Sounds like a good plan and I hope you get an appointment soon, I hope the idiots at work learn to keep their mouths shut and you don't get any silly comments from them otherwise I think we'll all have to go down on mass and kick their  . I am working a bit this week got some training tomorrow which I have to pass on to some members of the staff team before I leave 

Pompey - Great news about your girls arriving soon did you say the 18th or 20th? Just out of interest could you forward me the message you sent to dm re: contents of overnight bag, I feel ready to get one packed now and have a funny feeling she might want to arrive early I don't know why? 

Kitten - Sorry dh is being insensitive, I hope he makes it up to you  are you having a scan tomorrow?

Arnie - Hope the aches ease off a bit but they are probably a good sign that your follies are getting big n juicy  Good luck for your scan tomorrow  Will you send a big phone hug to shemonkey for me, hope she feels beter soon 

Fran - Great news about your little bubba so so happy for you  

Daisy - What a thoughtless friend the cheek of it  , well done you for setting her straight. 

Hippy - Hope you are feeling a bit better sending you a gentle hug honey 

Susan - How are you doing today?

DM - Think I may have a wrestling partner for your lil wrestler 

Fraggles - 

Huggies - Hope you are o.k 

As for me I have been feeling a bit [email protected] again today think its the increased thyroxine dose they have put me on, it may take a few days for my body to adjust to the dose I guess. Am thinking mint choc chip ice cream should solve the problem


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Tobe ~ hope you start to feel better soon

Kitten ~ how did todays injection go ?

Fran ~ glad your scan went well, does it feel more real now ?

Poor Shemonkey


----------



## Kitten 80

Tama hope you get appointment soon, Dh said sorry  

tobee have some ice cream  . Yes i do have scan tomorrow

Dippy tonight injection went very well thank you

arnie have you got scan tomorrow as well.


----------



## Susan01

Feeling off colour today - either I'm getting a cold or this sniffing lark is making me feel odd already. I had a glass of wine tonight which has also added to odd feeling....

Lots of exciting baby news at the moment folks - Fran so glad that the scan went well for you.

Poor old shemonkey.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, think we muxt both be getting bad side effects today, I've felt off colour as well, we can both get through this

Kitten, good luck for tomorrows scan x


----------



## Kitten 80

Ive had a headache since i started.


----------



## Fran74

Kitten good luck for your scan tomorrow too. Hope you have lots of great follies.   

Good plan Tama, I hope you can get the stage 1 tests done quickly. 

Susan, you are downregging already?

Bee mmmm choc chip ice cream, now there's a thought. Too late to pop out and get some now.

Night night x


----------



## Arnie

Hey Fran great news about the scan, I passed your news onto Shemonkey and she's welll chuffed .. she's sends her love to everyone.
Kitten, good luck with your scan tomorrow, glad DH apologised! Yes I have scan too, 9am.
Hippy and Susan, sorry to hear you're both feeling off colour but guess at least it means the drugs are working    
Tobee, hope your thyroxine levels get sorted soon and you start to feel a bit better   
Tama, what clinic have you found? I think mine (CARE Nottingham) do all the immune testing too.  Are you going to phone your clinic soon to nag for a follow up appointment.


----------



## Dona-Marie

shemonkey 

Tobee ive got the same feeling that this little wrestler will come early too Yeah 2 wrestlers at this rate we can start our own wrestling company   

Kitten good luck for tomorrow

Arnie good luck too 

Nite ladies sweet dreams


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie and Kitten good luck for your scans tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Hello! Just driving backfrom the tunnel so thought I'd say hello quickly,have been a bit of a numpty!! Was mucking about on a segway and got the man to make it go really fast, oh and I had a crash and I split my forehead open to the bone  had to go to hospital in Versailles and was put to sleep to be mended, oops!! The doctor said if I hadn't been wearing sunglasses I could have lost my eye, eek!!

Anyway, great news about your scan fran and good luck tomorrow arnie and kitten!!

Will catch up properly tomorrow as not allowed to go to work and feel a bit crap to be honest.

Xxx


----------



## kazzaallen

hya all im new here and i am due bk at the hospital on monday to hopefully start my injections i think its the same ones im on about the ones were u have a scan afterwards to see if the egg is growing i have tried a year on clomid and no luck my p comes every six weeks so how doise this treatment work anyone know ty for your help xxx


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey - poor you!!! Hope you feel better soon.

Arnie and Kitten - hope those scans are looking good.


----------



## Dona-Marie

Shemonkey poor u hope u r not in too much pain   

Kazza welcome to the mad house

Good luck Kitten and Arnie 

AFM just waitin for hairdresser to turn up i need some pampering today DH just got a letter confirming that he is now full time and no longer on agency YEAH


----------



## daisy22

Hope the scans have gone well Arnie and Kitten!!    


Oh shemonkey, what are you like?    Thank goodness you were wearing glasses!! We had some of those sedgeway thingies at chatsworth- they looked scary to me so i stayed clear- glad i did now!! 

Hi Fran, really glad your scan went well.

Hi Tama, like i said before- I def think your doing the right thing!!! 

Hi DM, great news about dh's job!

Hi Pompey, how are you my lovely?

Hi Kazza, welcome to the thread. Is it IUI that you are having hun?


afm, been to asda to buy all the stuff for the baby shower- just got to cook it now!! Am gonna do the lasagne's this afternoon! Hope they come out OK!!!


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, scan ok, now have 3 on right worth measuring and 6 on left, lining 9 and a bit I think. Am totally p&ssed off, burst into tears whilst having blood taken, nurse had to try twice and I'm a bit of a woose so went all buzzy eared and hot, she thought I was going to pass out! but basically i'm just done with this tx lark.  Think this will be our last go.  I hate how i've felt this time, I hate sitting in that clinic, I hate the scans and the blood tests and the injections and I hate my life being governed by all these unpleasant things.  Nurse just rang to say continue with 300 Menopur and back on Saturday for another scan.  This basically means EC at the earliest Monday which means that I either hope we dont get blasts (!) or I wont be going away next Saturday for MY 40TH ... yes thats right, I will have reached the grand old age of 40 (half my life) and i cant even have a f*cking nice relaxing week away because of f&cking tx. I know how i'm feeling at the moment is probably a lot down to the drugs but really low today.  Sorry for whinge..... off to mope


----------



## Arnie

and I know people will think its so unimportant missing a couple of days of a week away for the possibility of a child but you know what? It doesnt feel like that to me, I dont think IVF is a way to get a baby its like torture invented to make those who suffer with infertility even more miserable.


----------



## Kitten 80

hi peeps I will post then read 

Scan today was better not quite there so back friday nurse said shoud be ready for EC Monday or Tuesday







, its a pain that I am short of one powder of menapur







I might ask if they have spair







. so right side 3x14 2x13 1x11 3x small left side 2x15 1x14 1x11 4 smalls.

my boss is going off on one he new when I would be off he said thats fine now his punching things swearing.







TUFF


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie my love I am sorry your feeling like that today


----------



## Dona-Marie

scan sounds good kitten 

oh Arnie mate sorry u r feeling so blue


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks DM hows you my love


----------



## Dona-Marie

i am not doing too bad just going through dh paperwork that is has to sign for full time job


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - So sorry that you are hating this tx, on my 2ww me and dh said that we would never put ourselves through it again as tx was so so hard and emotionally draining. Can you treat yourself to something nice this evening . Is there any possibility of extending your holiday/break if you have to miss the first couple of days? Just want to give you a big hug, you will get to ec next week and we will be routing for you                  your follies and lining look good                        

Kitten - You also have a lovely crop of follies


----------



## Kitten 80

oh what job honey


----------



## Tama

Must dash off to the vets but wanted to send Arnie the BIGGEST bunch of        I am so sorry you are feeling low hun. I will be back on later to reply properly xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Tobee I have loads of


----------



## Dona-Marie

dh has been on agency work and the company he has been with have offered him a full time job just trying to find some info has dh has to do 13 weeks probation b4 he gets a pay rise and some of the lads i think have been winding him up by saying if he takes any time off for illness or even paternity leave the company will sack him but i though dh/partners r intitled to paternity he has been with the company since april on agency and made fuul time 30 august


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Arnie, blame the drugs for your emotions, now get the heat on your belly to make them grow more

Kitten, glad your scan went well


----------



## Susan01

Oh Arnie - it's such a sh*tty deal isn't it (as I think I always say.......)   At least you know everything is looking pretty good at this stage. I might be being controversial, but going to blast isn't everything anyway - my clinic don't even do that, and they are very high on success tables. And whatever happens, I'm sure you'll have a fab time away for your 40th.

Kitten - sounding great!

AFM, just dropped DH off on a Lakeland mountain with his backpack and tent   So I've got a couple of days to myself before I go and join him in a campsite for Friday night. Hoping he has a nice relaxing time, and now I'm wondering what to do with 2 days of freedom!!


----------



## Tama

Arnie now hun you have every right to feel the way you do. It is a sh*ty deal and in a perfect world we'd all be mums without having to go through any kind of tx. It sucks and is totally unfair. If you need time to feel like this then let it out. As with farting it is always better out than in. And we are all here to help you in any way we can.   When I got my bfn I was ready to give up. I didn't want anymore pain and I wanted the happy carefree Tama back. I was a happy person before all this IF and tx. But I have decided that I have to face this head on and tell the universe that I want this and am bloody well going to get it. Having to put back your time away sucks big fat hairy ones but you have come this far and I am hoping that in a few weeks time you will have the best 40th birthday present ever     Hang on hun     xx

Susan break out the candles, get some girlie films and spend time on FF - that's what I'd do   Hope things are going well and you are feeling okay   xx

Kitten glad all went well with the scan. Hope dh is being nicer to you   xx

Daisy hope the cooking part of the event goes well. I'm sure it will all be lovely. Hope you are okay xx

Dona I'm not too sure about your dh's work but maybe he should just ask them. I'm sure he will get some time off   xx

Shemonkey lovely to hear from you   OMG re the cut to the head! You poor thing and in France too. Think I would have flipped out - but I do that a lot at the moment   Can't wait to hear all about your trip. Missed you   xx

Pompey hope you had a good day hun   xx

Tobee how was your day hun? xx

Hippy hope the sniffing is going okay hun and that you are feeling okay xx

Fran hope you are still on cloud 9 xx

Fraggles thinking of you hun   xx

Huggies hope you are okay sweetie xx

Kazza welcome to the thread hun. What tx are you having? IUI or IVF? Hope the scan goes well xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

buy the biggest box of chocolates and loads of girlie movies and enjoy


----------



## HippyChicky

Dona-Marie said:


> buy the biggest box of chocolates and loads of girlie movies and enjoy


I was just going to suggest that as well, but add a huge choccie cake on top of all that


----------



## Kitten 80

I think that she needs a big box


----------



## Dona-Marie

mm choc cake might have to look in cupboard to see what ingredant ive got and make myself one for friday


----------



## Kitten 80

double choc chip sponge


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - I'm o.k thanks, I have felt much better today and worked like a trooper. What are you cooking tonight  can I have some, I'm eating left over cold homemade pizza and not enjoying it as much as i thought i would 

Shemonkey - Can't believe you've really been in the wars and hope you are resting 

DM - Paternity leave has to be granted if the employee has been working for the company for more than 5 months I think? So fingers crossed he should get leave especially now as he is full time - good luck with that one 

I'm gonna be the size of a house if people keep discussing chocolates and all naughty foods on FF!

Susan - enjoy your 2 days of freedom, do some things to spoil yourself


----------



## Tama

Hiya Tobee I've made homemade chicken fajitas with homemade guacamole, salsa, roasted peppers, refried beans and sour cream   washed down with a glass of red wine    Glad you had a good day. Hope the pizza was nice    xx


----------



## Susan01

Well, I've really gone wild. Had couscous and roast veg (which DH always turns his nose up at), finished off some homemade sorbet, and now it's onto the chocolate brownies I knocked up yesterday. I certainly know how to have a good time   Sadly I have to come upstairs to the 'puter to FF, but I'll be back ....

Tama - your meal sounds totally delicious. I love homemade guacamole.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi had chicken and colliflour cheese


----------



## Guest

I'm having fish & chips


----------



## Susan01

Oooh - I had fishnchips last night Shemonkey (1st time in ages) I thought of you


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm having fish fingers, chips and beans, hubby has just come back from a run (he's training for the great north run) so feel like something quick and easy


----------



## Kitten 80

I look about 4 months pregnant lol


----------



## daisy22

Hi arnie, it is totally s**t! Its not fair that any of us have to go through this horrid tx. I'm sure it prob is the drugs making you feel worse. Your right its not fair that it might interupt your birthday. Sending you lots of big hugs sweetheart.     . It will be worth it hun- like tama says your hopefully going to get the best 40th birthday present ever   

Heloo all the other lovely ladies!!!


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie sorry you've had such a low day     Your cycle is looking really good though, would you consider 3 day transfer so you could still go away as planned?

Kitten glad your scan was all good   

Shemonkey good to have you back nearly in one piece    Maybe less dangerous fun is needed for a while   

Dona think your DH would have needed to have worked for his employer for 26 weeks by the 15th week before your baby was due to qualify for paternity leave & statutory paternity pay. Probably best for him to discuss with his employer as soon as possible   

Susan hope you enjoy your couple of days to yourself   

Hippy how are you feeling now, have the headaches improved?   

Tama how was work? Are they keeping you busy and away from us?   

Daisy hope the baby shower goes okay tomorrow and that the lasagne turned out okay   

Bee hope all okay with you   

Fran how are you finding being back at work?   

Fraggles    

Huggies not sure if you're still over here? Hope all is okay


----------



## Arnie

Thanks everyone, normal Arnie service will be resumed tomorrow ..... in the meantime, just realised I totally forgot to do my injections so have probably c&cked up this cycle anyway. Just done them 2 hours late. F&ck F&ck F&ck#! I really dont know where my brain is at the moment


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie I was always told that 2 hours either side of normal time was fine, it wont have messed your cycle up


----------



## Susan01

Like Pompey says, I'm sure it's ok to be a couple of hours out as a one off - no way will it have mucked up your cycle


----------



## kazzaallen

daisy22 said:


> Hope the scans have gone well Arnie and Kitten!!
> 
> Oh shemonkey, what are you like?  Thank goodness you were wearing glasses!! We had some of those sedgeway thingies at chatsworth- they looked scary to me so i stayed clear- glad i did now!!
> 
> Hi Fran, really glad your scan went well.
> 
> Hi Tama, like i said before- I def think your doing the right thing!!!
> 
> Hi DM, great news about dh's job!
> 
> Hi Pompey, how are you my lovely?
> 
> Hi Kazza, welcome to the thread. Is it IUI that you are having hun?
> 
> afm, been to asda to buy all the stuff for the baby shower- just got to cook it now!! Am gonna do the lasagne's this afternoon! Hope they come out OK!!!


are ty hun do you know what happens when you start hun i am so scared he asked me to loose weight and stop smoking which i have doneand i am so bricking it lol xx


----------



## daisy22

Which treatment are you having kazzaallen? are you starting IUI? I had to loose weight to before starting tx- its difficult isn't it?   


Arnie, it wont have mattered hun. When we give once daily meds at work a couple of hours either way doesn't make that much difference honestly. We dont expect normal service hun- if you need to vent- then we're here to listen- through the rough and the smooth.         

Have cooked 6 lasagnes!!!! Hope thats enough for 25 people- I'm rubbish at guessing portions!!- prob why I'm so fat!!


----------



## Susan01

You must have been cooking all day Daisy!!


----------



## daisy22

Hey susan!!

Have to say my kitchen did look like a bomb had gone after I'd finished! They only just fit in my fridge!! Hope they all appreciate my effort!!


----------



## Susan01

Hope you've got a KP to clean up after you   .

Right, think it's time to turn off the computer and go to bed.


----------



## Susan01

Arnie - hope you're feeling a bit better today   .

AFM - had a dippy moment and did 2 squirts up one nostril this morning. Shouldn't matter should it?


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

I think I may have gone though a vein this morning   

Arnie hope you good today   

Oh I dont no how you do it I would sneez   , I am sure your fine hon


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning all, having a day around the house cleaning and sorting today and hopefully getting my hair cut if my sister makes it round this afternoon. Apart from that not a lot happening here so far.

Susan - Sure two squirts up the same nostril will be o.k hon it all goes into the blood stream anyway dosen't it. 

Kitten - Are you o.k hon? Where abouts did you inject? I had a bit of blood on a couple of occasions when I injected so don't worry to much 

Daisy - I hope the party goes well and they enjoy the lasagna sweetie 

Tama - Your tea last night sounded lovely  Hope work is alright for you today 

Pompey - I'm on the home stretch now to mat leave only two weeks left to go but it actually works out to only having five shifts left  then I'll have plenty of time to get really nervous lol! Hope you are o.k today.

Arnie - How are you doing today? Sending you lotsa love n hugs to get you through the day        

Hippy - How are you today? 

Shemonkey - Sending you healing vibes    hope your head feels better soon


----------



## Kitten 80

HI hon I did it in my leg I didnt see a vein but looks like blood under skin as well


----------



## Arnie

Hiya girlies,
Kitten, I think I hit a vein or sommat with one of my injections, got a right old bruise.  Sorry brain wasnt really with it yesterday.  What did they say about your scan? Hows the fluid doing?
Susan, I'm sure 2 squirts up one nose isnt a problem, as Tobee says all goes the same place   
Tobee, cant believe only 2 weeks before maternity leave, all of a sudden we are going to have lots of babies on this thread and lots of irritable women with no sleep    
Kazza, well done on the losing weight and giving up smoking! Guessing not the easiest thing to do at the same time   
Daisy, hope you've got your frilly apron on and ready get serving   
Thanks to all of you for reassuring me last night, just so pleased I remembered the injections before I went to bed.  Feel lots better today, yesterday was a BAD day but will just try and write it off as the drugs and senility! 
Tama will you stop keep mentioning wine, its driving me crackers being off the booze at the moment! Its so unfair just when you really need a drink to get through this tx you have to give up the booze!   
Shemonkey, hows the wounded soldier today?
Hippy, hows the headaches? hope they're easing off   
Hi Fraggles    
Dona, dont know about paternity stuff, hope DH is entitled to something. xxx


----------



## Arnie

Just seen Dona its your birthday in ONE day, woohooo! xx


----------



## Guest

Dona, have a look at this:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/parents/moneyandworkentitlements/parentalleaveandpay/dg_10029398

there's a questionnaire that you can do which might give you some idea about DHs entitlement but he should def talk to his boss very soon 

Hi everyone else,m hope you're all ok? Will try and get on properly again soon, not feeling too good 

xxx

/links


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Arnie scan went well should be ready monday or tuesday for EC no mension of fluid   , glad your better today   

Hi Shemonkey how do you feel today


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, perhaps you should nip down the docs to get checked over again? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes hon get it cheked


----------



## daisy22

Shemonkey do you mean you feel physically unwell?   - If you do you def need to get it checked - you've had a blow to the head and they would need to check you dont have any swelling- its very important. If its that your feeling emotionally crap- sending you great big hugs      . Well sending you hugs anyway       

Arnie, how are you feeling today? Hope your feeling brighter than yesterday   

Susan, it shouldn't matter too much they were both up the same nostril. It should be absorbed just the same.

Kitten, I did that too!! Got a lovely bruise!   

Toobee, got my hair cut this morning too!


Tama, how are you today my lovely   


AFM, lasagne's all made!! Housework all done!! Hair cut!! Just balloons to blow up and banner to put up and then I'm ready!!!- wish me luck! Hope I dont poison anyone (or everyone!!   )


----------



## Kitten 80

I feel about 4 months pg    belly is massive


----------



## daisy22

I was like that before EC too hun!


----------



## Kitten 80

lets hope I have a bfp with this one and may it continue to grow


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon ladies 

Thanks for the advice DH supervisor is going to ave a word HR and let him know she did say if not take them has holiday but like he said if the little wrestler decide to come early or late then what so she said let me have a word and then we will sort it 

AFM been to Nottingham with some girls i met when i was in hospital having my last op 6 yrs ago had lovely time, having a hour then off to see my cousin has its his birthday tomorrow he is 17, saying his mum and da was told that she could never carry a baby full term


----------



## Kitten 80

HI DM glad you had a nice meet up


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, please make sure youdrink lots of water, don't want you getting ohss

Shemonkey, have you been and got yourself checked out ?

Susan, 2 squirts up the same nostril will be fine, you've still got another few weeks of the Synarel on it's own so don't worry about it


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm still feeling headachey on and off and a bit nauseous, very tired as well and getting a bit of heartburn.

Ok, think I'd better start making the butternut squash soup I promised hubby I'd make


----------



## Kitten 80

I will do hon thanks


----------



## Tama

Evening all

Well another mad day at work!

Shemonkey as the others have said please see the doctor if you feel unwell    Take care    xx

Arnie hope you are feeling better today    You have not messed up the tx just coz you injected late. I did that once with my stimming jabs too - it was fine    Sorry forgot when is the next scan? xx

Daisy hope things go well this evening and you have a nice time. Sure all the food with be lovely    xx

Pompey how are things with you hun? Are you finding things to do at home or just enjoying having sometime to chill? xx

Kitten hope you are feeling okay and not too bloated. When is you next scan? xx

Hippy butternut squash soup YUMMY    I love buuternut squash    Hope the headaches are not too bad    xx

Tobee not long now and you'll be off TOOT TOOT exciting    xx

Dona hope dh can talk to employers and get something sorted out xx

Susan hope you are feeling okay. When do you go for your BL scan? Choc brownies sound lush    xx

Fran how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Fraggles thinking of you     xx

Huggies hope you are well hun. Sending you a big    xx

Kazza what treatment are you having? Well done on the weight loss. I'm sure the tx will be just fine. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know! x

Well I've had a mad day at work and got home at 7pm and it's the first time I've really sat down all day! I had a letter from the clinic which has really pee'd me off. It isn't even addressed to me but to the cons at Ipswich hosp that refered me to BH. Anyway its says in bold that our tx failed and then at the bottom outcome: not pregnant! Like I need that in my face. The it goes on to say our HIV tests etc have run out and I need to get them done at the GP's and if I haven't already done so (this is all written in 3rd person) I need to make a follow up appointment!    I tried and they told me I couldn't until I had a letter asking me to book one! Oh and it also says at the top that they are not allowed under the PCT rules to carry out any tests into why this didn't work - but don't tell me to try to get these done or suggest that my GP do some tests! Makes me so angry that they think I need some tests but as I'm NHS don't get them    Sorry just really really pee'd off with all of this IF and tx sh*t at the moment. Sorry ladies x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Tama next scan is tomorrow   , you need a


----------



## HippyChicky

oh Tama, what an insensitive letter *hugs*


----------



## Susan01

Tama - that is so insensitive - I can't believe Doctors can still treat patients like that. I'd be complaining if it was me.

AFM - for the first time I'm thinking that maybe injecting is better than sniffing - except that after a month of these down-regging drugs I'd feel like a bloomin pincushion. Still can't tell whether I've got a cold or whether it's the drugs.

Anyway, I'm off camping again tomorrow which should be a nice distraction. Hope the lovely weather continues.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I think it's the drugs making you feel like you've got a cold, my nose keeps running and I can't stop sneezing. Have a lovely time camping x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - The person who wrote that letter should be shouted at! What an  hole ! Flippin heck Tama so sorry you had to read that.    

Kitten - Good luck for tomorrow 

Susan - Enjoy the camping 

Hippy - Hope the soup makes you feel a little better 

Daisy - How do you like your new hair do, mine feels so much better now 

Arnie - Glad you are feeling a little better today, have you got anything nice planned for the weekend with your fella?

Shemonkey - Really hope you are o.k soon poppet 

Hi hope everyone else is o.k


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Tobee   

Night night all


----------



## Feistyglitter

DippyHippyChicky said:


> Susan, my EC should hopefully be the 12th October, we can compare sniffs and injections this tx. Got my bottle of Synarel out and it's next to the bed ready for the morning.


Sorry to butt in on your conversation ladies - but I couldn't help but to comment that it's weird we all went through IUI together and now are going for EC on 3 consecutive days - mine's the 13 October!


----------



## HippyChicky

FeistyGlitter, how spooky is that, join in with us here, they are a great bunch of ladies. Have you started d'regging now ?


----------



## HippyChicky

Happy Birthday DM !!!! Hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Susan01

Happy Birthday DM!

FeistyGlitter - this lovely lot of ladies have kept me sane through all of this - do join us. Not always easy to keep up with the speed of chat though!!


----------



## Arnie

Happy Birthday Dona             , have a lovely day honey!!!!
Good luck with your scan today Kitten, hope they give you a definite for EC    Dont know about you but my ovaries are really sore, cat stood on the left one this morning and I nearly jumped out the bed   , also my general tummy is sore from the injections but even further round than I've been injecting ... is this normal?
Susan and Hippy, or should that be sniffles and snuffles! drugs must be working so try and see the runny noses as good signs!   Susan hope you have a lovely time camping this weekend.
Tama, sorry that letter upset you.  I do think the medical profession can forget how emotive this all is.  About a month after my bfn last time I got a letter just listing the tx ... 17 eggs collected, 13 mature, 10 fertilized etc until at the end Outcome: not pregnant and it was almost like re-living the hope of the first part to be followed by the crushing disappointment of the result! So are you going to be on the phone to the clinic today?
Shemonkey, how are you feeling today? Did you have to re-dress the wound again last night   ?
Huggies, where are you?!!!! Hope all going ok and you're settled into your new appartment now?
Daisy, how did the lasagnes go down?
Pompey, Fran and Tobee, how are you guys feeling? Tobee, are you on holiday at the moment or working mad hours? xxx


----------



## Guest

DONA..........











Hope you have a fantastic day!!!!! xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Hope you have a lovely day Dona


----------



## PompeyD

How's your head Shemonkey?


----------



## Kitten 80

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DM   

Arnie I am ok to day bloated but not sore today yet wait till she prods it


----------



## Guest

Hurting   !! 

How is everyone this morning?   

Found out last night that OHs cousin has breast cancer, she's only in her early 30s and is one of the loveliest people you could ever meet, she's a nurse in ITU   She's having her breast removed next week and it's gone into her lymph node under her armpit so she has to have chemo too, just can't believe it, she's got 2 really young girls and has only just got married   This has just been a horrible horrible year and has really put things into perspective for me, it makes me wonder if I should waste any more time on treatment that'll probably never work anyway and should maybe just be grateful for what I actually have got and get on with living life to the full again... although I have been trying to do that and look what happened   

Am going back to bed for a bit, speak later     xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Take care Shemonkey my love


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey sorry to hear that, really hope they've caught it in time and she makes a good recovery. Take care of yourself & your head    

Kitten good luck for your scan     

Arnie are you off for a scan today too? Good luck if you are     

Tama sorry you had to receive a letter like that   Hope you can get your follow up arranged and move forward with your GP and more testing   

Daisy how did the baby shower go?   

Bee hope all okay with you   

Feistyglitter welcome and good luck with your treatment   

Susan have a lovely weekend camping   

Hippy hope the sneezing settles down   

Fran, Huggies & Fraggles   

Friends are all back at work now so haven't seen anyone this week, looking forward to the weekend and getting out for a bit. Can hardly walk so wont be going far, means I can't do housework either though


----------



## Dona-Marie

Thanks for Birthday wishes i cant beleive i am now 40 and going to ave my 1st baby OMG 

Sorry to hear ur news shemonkey wishing all the best for a speedy recover 

Kitten good luck with ur scan


----------



## Tama

Dona hope you are having a great day   

Kitten how did the scan go? Hope all is well xx

Arnie how are things with you hun? Did you have a scan today or is that tomorrow? Sorry my head is all over the place! xx

Shemonkey so sorry to hear about OH's cousin    Hope they have managed to catch it early and all will be okay    How is your head? Hope you are okay    xx

Daisy how did the baby shower go? Hope it was nice    You'll be having one soon    xx

Pompey hope you are having a good day resting up    xx

Hippy how are things with you hun? xx

Susan hope things are going well for you xx

Tobee how was your day hun? xx

Fran hope you are okay xx 

Fraggles thinking of you    xx

Huggies hope all is well with you xx

Feistyglitter welcome everyone is lovely on the thread. Wishing you lots of luck for your tx x

Well I called the clinic this morning and the first appointment they have with the cons I want to see is on the 11 November    Guess it doesn't matter as we can't have tx again until Feb 2011    I asked her about the tests they refered to on the letter and she just said oh that is just the HIV tests etc. So I have booked that appointment but am going to try to get a list of basic immune tests together and go see my GP. Can't believe I will be just sitting about doing nothing until Feb 2011 most of you will have had babies by then and the rest will be pg. Sorry think it has hit me that I am helpless once again. xx


----------



## Guest

I won't be pregnant honey     xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Scan went ok ready for wednesday now nurse wants me to brew a bit more I have 2x16 1x17 2x14 3 smalls on right 1x14 1x16 1x18 4 smalls on left and a 10.8 B lining and womb , they will call monday to tell me what time to do trigger and the time of ec 

hope ya'll ok


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey you never know    Hope you are feeling better and the head is okay    xx

Great news Kitten    Hope you have a good weekend xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - That sounds great sweetheart, they are maturing nice and gradually which is supposed to be a good sign so sending you heaps of positives            have you got anything good planned for the weekend?

Tama - Sorry you have to go through such a long wait again, your clinic must be very busy. We will all try to keep you sane til then and help pass the time with you. Is there a project you can get your teeth in to in the mean time that can take your mind of tx for a while or book a holiday/short break around dec time. Sending you a massive hug             

Shemonkey - Sorry your head is hurting and the news about oh cousin must have come as such a shock. Take care of yourself                  

DM - 

Pompey - Hi hope you have had a nice restful day. Have a good weekend 

Arnie - I'm not on holiday hon just cut my hours right back until mat leave so after the weekend I have only got one shift next week then two shifts the week after that then I'm off woo hoo! How are you holding up today hon and when do you go back for a scan? Grow follies grow! 

Hi hippy and susan hope you are o.k 

Daisy - How did the feast go  hope your efforts were appreciated 

Well as for me I am feeling a bit off colour again so don't know whats going on  , baby is fine thankfully mw checked her heartbeat today so will see how the weekend goes and if I'm still not feeling great then will go speak to the consultant on mon I think.


----------



## Kitten 80

I am working tomorrow then at my cosins sunday its her birthday


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, why would you have to wait until Feb next year befopre the next tx, is your clinic sticking to the stupid 6 month rule ? That's the one thing I like about my clinic, they've told me not to listen about what people say about other clinics as my clinic has their own rule which is "there are no rules". Hope you can start things moving again soon.


----------



## Kitten 80

I hated that wait    try bugging them it speeds things up


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, glad things went well for you today at the scan, now keep that belly nice and warm


----------



## Kitten 80

I will do I am off to do a light work out first


----------



## Fran74

Kitten good news today on your follies and EC, yeay.

Shemonkey, sorry to hear about OHs cousin. You're right about it putting things into perspective though. Things like that alway do. How's your head?

Tama, why why why do they make you wait 6 months? That's half a flippin year! The waiting is the absolute worst bit. I guess at least you get 3 free goes, I spose even if they do send you insensitive letters and make you wait forever. So annoying. It's horrible being in limbo. Hope you can get the immune tests done quickly.   


Dona, Happy Birthday to you. Enjoy turning 40! 

Arnie- grow follies grow!!

Hippy, I like your clinic's philosophy. It's frustrating that they are all so different though isnt it. 

I have to go now as I am off out for tea to celebrate getting through the first week of term in one piece. Yeay.


----------



## Kitten 80

Getting worried now lol


----------



## HippyChicky

why you getting worried Kitten


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Why are you worried Kitten? Good news about your scan, those follies all look good.
Shemonkey, what horrible news about OH's cousin    really really hope her tx is successful      as you say, totally puts things in perspective.  Hope your head is feeling a little better tonight.  Did you go to the docs here?
Tama, every pregnancy announcement on here has brought me absolute joy but it is a little disheartening to think that number 1 (and 2!) babies of our thread will actually be here and I still wont even be pregnant but with a bit of luck by the time Pompey's twinnies are 1 us slackers who arent there yet will be pregnant or have also had bubs      
Hi Fran, well done for surviving a week!
Hippy, I agree, I like the sound of your clinic!
Pompey, so has the waddling finally arrived or are you just too tired to do much?    
Tobee, sorry to hear you're not feeling great again, roll on maternity leave!    
Dona, hope you've had a great day honey!!!!
Anyway, i've had a productive day .... I bought a wedding dress cos i'm getting married in hmmmmm, think 7 weeks, arghhhhhhhhhh! Thats if BF can find his divorce certificate which since finding 2 months ago he's lost again    Byeeeeeee, xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Heehee. finally!! I've been bursting to say something am soooo excited for you!!!







xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Congratulations Arnie, that's so exciting       Are we allowed anymore details? Where's it happening? What's the dress like? Hen night planned? 7 weeks is really soon, I love weddings   

No I'm not waddling, more of a shuffle at the moment think 90 year old


----------



## HippyChicky

congrats Arnie, I got married at the end of October, it's a lovely time to get married


----------



## tobeornottobe?

OMG! Arnie Congratulations!


----------



## Tama

OMG Arnie congratulations I'm so happy for you       So details, details, details..........?

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend


----------



## Fran74

Flippin eck Arnie that brilliant! Congratulations. So, details please... where, when , how, what, with a what??


----------



## Fran74

Shemonkey, I've just noiced on your profile that you are trying again in 2011 at a new clinic. I must have been away and missed all that. Where? When? What protocol? I'm so thrilled that you're giving it another shot.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Yay Arnie           

Shemonkey thats brilliant news hon


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Firstly, scan ..... so audible wince from both nurses as they brought my left ovary up on screen, looks like a bag of billiard balls, asked if I'd been sore and was I resting and drinking lots of water, surfice to say lots of follies, biggest 19ish and smallest about 9, lazy old right one probably has about 5. Lining 10ish but they dont think i'll be triggering today   so told me to do Menopur as usual tonight and maybe triggering tomorrow or back for scan on Monday.  At this point had to say only had enough Menopur for tonight .... hmmmm, this caused a small problem as by their calculations I should have had enough for two days.  Did I not tell you girlies I may have been a little naughty and started stimming injections the day before they said I could (cos decided wouldnt be governed by their MUST SCAN ON DAY 6 AND NO SCANNING ON SUNDAYS!!!!) I know, I know, very bad of me    So waited around while their looked at follie sizes then they decided that I'll be injecting as normal tonight and then triggering tomorrow but I dont know what time yet. Anyhoo,getting bit nervous about the EC part but I know it'll be fine.
Now, more excitedly weddings! So about 3 1/2 years ago BF proposed and we got engaged and started looking around for wedding venues, we just argued loads about where/how to do it, ttc was properly stressing me out so we dropped it.  Then we have been to so many weddings this year, most of them having been together less time than us and then 2 weeks ago, BF said lets do it and we found a place we both like for the service, an hotel in Derby which had a free Saturday (the 30th October), the registrar still had a free slot that day (3.30!!!), really love the local village hall for the reception which was also free that day ..... its spookily like the fates actually want us to get married!!! Was properly stressing about the dress cos only 7 weeks to get one but the first shop went into yesterday there was an ex-sample one, just what I wanted and cos it has some pulls in it reduced from £2,200ish to £500 so bought it there and then! None of my friends can actually believe I'm going to do it as i've a reputation as bit of a free spirit but looks like its happening, gulp! Thanks for all your good wishes my lovely FFers!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Were is my invite    I can get there easy I no where you live   , which hotel is it hollingwood?


----------



## Arnie

, its called the Cathedral Quarter Hotel, really nice building.  How are you feeling today Kitten, still scared? xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, glad the scan went well, and good luck for next week. I'm so happy you're getting married, wedding can be planned in a short time, I only had a coupl eof months to arrange mine and hubbys, made my own invites, cakes bought from Tesco and I decorated them, dress bought from Debenhams..............in fact I'll put some of my wedding piccies on ** so you can see.


----------



## Arnie

That would be great Hippy    Cos of money and not really my thing to have a flash wedding cutting back on lots of stuff.  I found an old postcard which we're getting copied for the invites, no photographer or flowers, my aunt is making the cake (plus one gluten free tier made by MIL   ), was amazed I found a dress ... wanted a vintage one but as dont have months to trawl second hand shops and vintage fairs that went out the window, cos we've only got the hotel room for a couple of hours only costing £350 and then the village hall is £6.00 an hour, oh yeah and going to polish up my mini, put ribbons on him and have him as the wedding car! Only slight issue is guest numbers, when you get to the ripe old age of 40 you've met a lot of people you like!


----------



## HippyChicky

We were lucky with photographs, our friends is a photographer/graphic designer so he did the piccies as a gift.


----------



## Arnie

Thats very lucky! I just want as many people as possible to take photos in the hope they'll be at least one nice one!


----------



## HippyChicky

Ok, now where are the cd's with all my wedding pics on  Who's hidden them


----------



## Kitten 80

Well when you do your invites i will get a nice outfit and stay at nan marrys lol so i can make it


----------



## Fran74

OMG Arnie, maybe it* is* fate. Maybe it knows you will be pg and married by the end of next month! EEEEEEEEEEEEK. Very exciting. I bet you will look lovely in your dress. It will also be good to have something else to think about during the 2ww. Sounds like you have a load of fab follies in there too. Things are looking up


----------



## Guest

eeeek eeeeek eeeeek!!! Still very excited that our Arnie's getting married









Hey Fran, how are you? Yes we might have another try in the new year, nothing's booked or anything but have been looking at going to UCH or the Lister. TBH am having second thoughts about it all though, not sure if I can go through it all again plus I've got to have another lap & dye first anyway... having said all that I'll probably be itching to get going again in a few months!!

Hi to the rest of you lovely lot     xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Shemonkey   

I am listerning to enya lovely


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie wedding plans all sound perfect, still really excited for you    Lots of lovely follies too, sure to be a bumper crop of eggs     

Shemonkey do you know when you'll be having your lap yet? Hope your head is getting better now   

Kitten is Enya relaxing you?   

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## Fran74

Great that another go is on the cards Shemonkey. I will also be    for a natural BFP for you in the meantime- it's possible. 

Pompey, I do believe that you will be meeting your babbers in just over a week won't you? Are you ready?


----------



## PompeyD

Fran all ready and waiting       spin


----------



## HippyChicky

Oh Pompey, I'm getting so excited for you, to think this time last year you were going through IUI like the rest of us, struggling with it all and now look where you are, about to have to gorgeous girls in your arms.

I'm hating d/regging this time round, still feeling really tired, I'm bloated, crampy and cranky and I'm getting tons and tons of creamy CM, had none of this the last time.....................oooppppssss better go do my sniffs before I forget


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes pompey it did do the job


----------



## Guest

Have just read your diary Pompey, how did I miss that you were being induced in a week... eeeek very exciting!!  

And Arnie.. I laughed out loud at Alfies antics with the pessaries, sooo funny    

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

i tell ya i can not wait for tomorrows last cetrotide injection i hate them they hurt sting and make your leg look horrible or and burn lol just plain nasty. 

Hope ya'll ok mwa


----------



## Arnie

Morning all,
Kitten, really sorry you've had this extra injection to do    whats the centrotide for? or is it the same as Buserilin? Do you have another scan tomorrow or are you waiting for a phone call today to tell you when to trigger? Just heard from clinic, i'm triggering at 9.30 tonight, in Tuesday at 9am, eeeeeek! So pleased to only have one injection left to do though   
Hippy, sorry this cycle has been worse for you so far   do you think the first time round the excitement and anticipation sort of masks all the side effects and this time we're just noticing them more? This cycle has defnitely been worse for me too.  Am hoping that for both of us this will mean a different outcome this time       
Susan, have you found side effects worse this time too? I wonder if the drugs have a cumulative effect on our bodies and thats why the second cycle is worse?   
Shemonkey, that Alfie is sooooooooooo naughty    Lucky really he didnt actually eat any of them    not sure what ingesting projesterone would do to a puppy?!!!!!
Pompey, it is a bit odd to think you're going to meet your twins next week.  I'll be away so will be expecting updates on your progress ... perhaps not from you!!!!
Right, apparantly in laws on way round so best go and get dressed.  Byeeeeeeeee xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

He'd probably grow Jordanesque boobs and growl a lot Arnie   

 Kitten, I hated the Cetrotide too   

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

How's the head Shemonkey ?

Kitten, you've done this many injections you can do the last few xx

Arnie, how's the wedding planning going ?


----------



## Arnie

Ha Shemonkey! Probably effects will be worse cos on Wednesday he's losing his little baubles!   
Well Hippy, had a row with my mum this morning about the cake (!) and BF's folks have just been round causing problems with the guest list so I would say all in all going as expected! Did you find your photos? xx


----------



## Guest

Head not too bad thanks Hippy, still hurts like a b*tch but stitches come out in a couple of days hurrah!! How are you? WHEN DO YOU START STIMMING? Bl**dy cats, sorry trod on keyboard   

Poor Alfie   Did you see the pic on ** of the goat with the giant baubles? Think they were actually udders but we thought they were huge knackers at first, the poor thing could hardly walk!! Bet that's how your ovaries are feeling right now   Only a few days and you'll have loads of lovely eggs all fertilizing... you too Kitten   

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, I should starts stimming on 29th Sep if everything is going to plan.

Hubby has just got back from a 10 mile training run, I'm so proud of him doing the Great North Run next Sunday, I'm going over to Newcastle on the train 1st thing on the Sunday, popping to the Tyne Bridge to see the runners and take some piccies them I'm off shopping for a few hours. With all this fertility lark Newcastle is my 2nd home, I know the place so well now.


----------



## Guest

Good luck to your hubby Hippy!! Is he raising money? Will sponser him if you like? I limped around the Hastings half marathon just after my lap & dye  couple of years ago.. it's tough going so good on him!! Am thinking about doing it again in March maybe and I might do the London to Brighton cycle ride too   ! xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Oh Shemonkey, I wasn't hinting for sponsors xx He's running for the West Cumbria Hospice at Home.


----------



## Guest

I know you weren't silly   just don't mind! Anyway if you want me to send a link through ** or something   xxx


----------



## Susan01

Hi everyone  

Real quicky from me as DH is hassling for my company (makes a change, so I'd best make the most of it   )

ARNIE - Congratulations - go for it! We did ours right on the cheap too, so if you want any money saving tips, just ask (the Beauty and the Beast taxi to the Church wasn't planned, and cadging a lift from the church to the reception with the photographer was very amusing) And go girl! That's quite a crop of follies you've got there!


----------



## Shellebell

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246533.0
New home this way


----------

